# 01/15 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Bash At The Beach



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

goddamn pac vs darby is a SMASH.
Guevara vs Moxley as well.

Card is looking like a hit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks like a let down, but it has potential to be a banger.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This week is gonna smash

RIP the ref trying to officiate the fatal 4-way tag match


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tag match will be nuts.

PAC vs Allin is going to be MOTN though.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Should be an interesting episode


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The singes matches are good the rest of the card not so much.

that 4 man tag is gonna be overbooked nonsense 100 percent


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Road to bash premiering soon


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oracle said:


> The singes matches are good the rest of the card not so much.
> 
> *that 4 man tag is gonna be overbooked nonsense 100 percent*


Exactly why I expect it to lose ratings badly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why are The Buck's in a number 1 contenders match.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Why are The Buck's in a number 1 contenders match.


Well why not?
The tag team roster is bare. Honestly the tag team division is badly booked.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Well why not?
> The tag team roster is bare. Honestly the tag team division is badly booked.


Just seems like it should simply be Omega and Page vs PnP


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Just seems like it should simply be Omega and Page vs PnP


Well it’s meant to be a special show so they’re giving us a special match. But for me, it’s time to take the next step and give PNP the straps.

and then should be the beginning of a blood feud with Private Party or BF.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Well it’s meant to be a special show so they’re giving us a special match. But for me, it’s time to take the next step and give PNP the straps.
> 
> and then should be the beginning of a blood feud with Private Party or BF.


I think it would've been special without it being a four way. Just feels unearned for them.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I think it would've been special without it being a four way. Just feels unearned for them.


theyve won most of their matches. It’s not like they’re going to win so what’s the aggro about it. They wanna put on a good show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> theyve won most of their matches. It’s not like they’re going to win so what’s the aggro about it. They wanna put on a good show.


They just lost a title match recently, giving them a number 1 contenders match when they haven't won a tag match sense goes against wins and losses mattering


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

This is very strong card for Dynamite. With Bash and Beach setting and this strong card. I'm really hoping for over 1 million viewers in ratings this week.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

PNP should win the no1 Contenders match and win the titles at Revolution. I like the tag team division in AEW but I think making SCU their first champs was a big mistake.

Looking forward to this week's episode, should be better than last week. PAC/Allin should be good.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Great card.
Also, give LAX the titles, this SCU run has been very average.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Moxley vs Guevara will be MotN. Will be solid workrate plus it has a storyline reason to happen.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> They just lost a title match recently, giving them a number 1 contenders match when they haven't won a tag match sense goes against wins and losses mattering


anybody in the top 5 has a valid shout to take part in a number 1 contender match

it does not always have to be 1 on 1 between the top two

in this case, it is a fatal 4-way made by the ’booking committee’ - YB is in the top 4 at least

so.... fail to see the issue here


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I think Moxley vs Guevara will be MotN. Will be solid workrate plus it has a storyline reason to happen.


More of this needs to happen in wrestling in general. The art of storytelling has been lost since the beginning of last decade when TNA started flopping. TNA was actually sick at story-based matches.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

5 matches and 1 promo announced. 

I could do with 1 less match and a couple of more unannounced segments, but let’s see how this goes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> anybody in the top 5 has a valid shout to take part in a number 1 contender match
> 
> it does not always have to be 1 on 1 between the top two
> 
> ...


You don't see the issue with them losing a title match and then there next tag match being a number 1 contenders match? You can't say wins and losses matter and we're booking logically, and give them that chance. That's the type of WWE shit people have complained about for years.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> You don't see the issue with them losing a title match and then there next tag match being a number 1 contenders match? You can't say wins and losses matter and we're booking logically, and give them that chance. That's the type of WWE shit people have complained about for years.


I don’t see the problem if its a fatal 4-way and they are in the top 4

i would see an issue if it was a number 1 contender between the top 2 teams and they were part of it, as they aren’t ranked in the top 2 currently

and even though I give zero shits about WWE at the moment, i think we can agree the stuff they get shit for, are people getting a title shot multiple times even when they’ve lost multiple times + they’ve been doing that shit for years and years, so their goodwill is less.

but as a rule, I’m not a fan of ‘whataboutism’ arguments - mainly, as i Don’t watch that show - so, why should i care how they do it?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ceeder said:


> 5 matches and 1 promo announced.
> 
> I could do with 1 less match and a couple of more unannounced segments, but let’s see how this goes.


You know Jericho will cut a promo or at least be on commentary during Moxley/Guevara match. It's not WWE or TNA/Impact level of promos or back stage segments. But they been squeezing more of them lately.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I don’t see the problem if its a fatal 4-way and they are in the top 4
> 
> i would see an issue if it was a number 1 contender between the top 2 teams and they were part of it, as they aren’t ranked in the top 2 currently


It screams of when WWE randomly does a multi man match because they don't want somebody pinned. They likely don't want to pin either Page & Omega or PnP so they added Best Friends, and to do that they had to add the Bucks to explain it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They did a good job of getting Sammy wins before he faced Mox. Obviously there's close to no chance he wins, but at least commentary can sell that he's hitting his stride.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It screams of when WWE randomly does a multi man match because they don't want somebody pinned. They likely don't want to pin either Page & Omega or PnP so they added Best Friends, and to do that they had to add the Bucks to explain it.


that is analysing ‘why’ they’re doing it. Which is fine.

but it still makes sense within the confines of the tv show, so what does it matter?

that’s like saying ‘the reason there was a smoke monster in Lost was because they did not have the budget for an animatronic dinosaur’.... well, yes - but in the show and story, it’s a smoke monster

ps> i think PnP are winning, just by the way


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> They did a good job of getting Sammy wins before he faced Mox. Obviously there's close to no chance he wins, but at least commentary can sell that he's hitting his stride.


I think he should win here with Jericho interference. Moxley can then destroy him in a future match. Moxley doesn’t need the win here IMO. A win would help Guevara. A dirty win would further the feud.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is analysing ‘why’ they’re doing it. Which is fine.
> 
> but it still makes sense within the confines of the tv show, so what does it matter?
> 
> ...


I don't think it makes much sense at all story wise for reasons I've already mentioned. 

Far as winner I'd like PnP but I think they'll go Omega and Page. I could see them winning the titles then losing at Revolution to start the turn.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> I think he should win here with Jericho interference. Moxley can then destroy him in a future match. Moxley doesn’t need the win here IMO. A win would help Guevara. A dirty win would further the feud.


I don't disagree with you at all there. Also gives Jericho a chance to scream how he just lost and can't possibly be a contender for his title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think it makes much sense at all story wise for reasons I've already mentioned.
> 
> Far as winner I'd like PnP but I think they'll go Omega and Page. I could see them winning the titles then losing at Revolution to start the turn.


Ok - who should logically take their spot?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ok - who should logically take their spot?


It should've been a simple 1 v 1 for the number 1 contenders spot. Omega & Page vs PnP


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> It should've been a simple 1 v 1 for the number 1 contenders spot. Omega & Page vs PnP


All of this


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You don't see the issue with them losing a title match and then there next tag match being a number 1 contenders match? You can't say wins and losses matter and we're booking logically, and give them that chance. That's the type of WWE shit people have complained about for years.


When did the title match they lost happen? 2019. The records have reset for 2020. It is a new season. Everyone is back to even. It looks like the main issue is you don't agree with the 'season' gimmick(I know there is another word that is better to say what I'm trying to say but I can't think of it. I am tired.) If that is the case, well then I get why it looks like the typical shit WWE does but it does make sense under 'seasons.'

I hope I got my point across enough.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It looks like WWE shit, because it is lazy booking. Triple threat matches and fatal 4-way matches have always been lazy. Just like they did with the triple threat tag match just before Full Gear. It just feel like lazy booking/story-telling. Here, we don’t have much going on with these guys, so we’re slapping them all in this same fucking match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> When did the title match they lost happen? 2019. The records have reset for 2020. It is a new season. Everyone is back to even. It looks like the main issue is you don't agree with the 'season' gimmick(I know there is another word that is better to say what I'm trying to say but I can't think of it. I am tired.) If that is the case, well then I get why it looks like the typical shit WWE does but it does make sense under 'seasons.'
> 
> I hope I got my point across enough.


I definitely don't agree with seasons, rankings, or an official W-L record. Situations like this just show why there are unnecessary holes when you add all that. 

Rankings wise it makes no sense because they picked the 1st, 2nd, 4th, and an unranked team for the match. 

Season wise it doesn't make sense as despite being unranked Omega and Page are the only tag team involved with a win this season. 

If your doing a combination of rankings and last season then why not Omega and Page vs last seasons number 1 contenders. 

While WWE still randomly hands out title opportunities to losers at least they don't have a structured system that's supposed to logically create matches. Or they pull the grudge card. This is the ignoring all their systems and doing a multi-man because they want to protect PnP and Omega & Page.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> It looks like WWE shit, because it is lazy booking. Triple threat matches and fatal 4-way matches have always been lazy. Just like they did with the triple threat tag match just before Full Gear. It just feel like lazy booking/story-telling. Here, we don’t have much going on with these guys, so we’re slapping them all in this same fucking match.


The Bucks should really be off with SCU continuing The Dark Order story they are pushing through with.


----------



## dolphin1989 (Jan 7, 2020)

I think it looks like a pretty solid card, my big gripe though is they are calling it "Bash at the Beach" ok so what's going to be different about it? Is it going to be a beach and tropical setting and atmosphere? I guess I will have to wait and find out I suppose, that's marketing and advertising 1 o 1 huh? 

The event is indoors, I was actually hoping it was going to be an outdoor event on a beach like WCW used to do, I think would be neat.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it will be SCU vs Santana/Ortiz at Revolution. With Young Bucks doing something with Dark Order. Maybe Revolution card ike this...

1.Moxley vs Jericho
2.MJF vs Cody
3.Omega vs Pac
4.Santana/Ortiz vs SCU
5.Dustin vs Hager
6.Young Bucks vs Dark Order
7.Riho vs Britt Baker 
8.Kris Statlander vs Awesome Kong

Preshow 
9.Joey Janela vs Kip Sabian


They could combine woman's matches to do big 4 way title match. I could see Adam Page without a match. But having a big turn on either Omega or the Bucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It should've been a simple 1 v 1 for the number 1 contenders spot. Omega & Page vs PnP


They’ve had plenty 1on1 contenders’ matches

so, a 4-way is in order for the tag div IMO

but, let’s be honest, not really a big thing either way


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They’ve had plenty 1on1 contenders’ matches
> 
> so, a 4-way is in order for the tag div IMO
> 
> but, let’s be honest, not really a big thing either way


It's certainly no big deal it's just stupid imo you don't have to do a 4-way just because, especially when you do a fuck ton of multi-man get everyone on the card matches as it is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> It's certainly no big deal it's just stupid imo you don't have to do a 4-way just because, especially when you do a fuck ton of multi-man get everyone on the card matches as it is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


>


Can't see gif, sure it's hilarious


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Can't see gif, sure it's hilarious


it’s a gut buster


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it’s a gut buster


Lol


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The card for tomorrow looks solid, and like a few have stated hopefully they do something cool to integrate the beach theme since they are not on an actual beach. Maybe they’ll have a pool and sand in the entrance area that might be used for the 4 way tag match.

I agree that 4 way tag match is probably going to be a cluster, but at this point it is what it is. They probably want to get as many wrestlers on the card as possible due to the themed episode.

Would have been cool if they would have booked at least a title match for tomorrow’s show make it feel a bit more important.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

That 4 way tag is gonna rock


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

This is not an AEW specific problem but I thought I should mention this.

I just watched Kenny and Page vs Private Party and its really bothering me how matches today in wrestling overuse moves and spots that should defeat an oppenent.

I mean, you have guys nowadays in every company using moves that should be finishers as their basic movesets.

In this match, Page and Kenny basically kneed the fuck out of one of the members of Private Party and hit him with about 4 or 5 brutal knees back to back and the guy just casually kicked out after two and it wasnt even a close count. This after all the brutal flashy moves that they've already endured during the match.

Its like everybody nowadays in wrestling have Undertaker endurance and its driving me crazy.

Like wtf do you have to do nowadays to put your opponent down? Lmao

Its disturbing how crazy things have gotten. Overall show was good though


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

captainzombie said:


> The card for tomorrow looks solid, and like a few have stated hopefully they do something cool to integrate the beach theme since they are not on an actual beach. Maybe they’ll have a pool and sand in the entrance area that might be used for the 4 way tag match.
> 
> I agree that 4 way tag match is probably going to be a cluster, but at this point it is what it is. They probably want to get as many wrestlers on the card as possible due to the themed episode.
> 
> Would have been cool if they would have booked at least a title match for tomorrow’s show make it feel a bit more important.


Clusters can make for some fun tv viewing. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Holy shit lmao

Has Sammy Guevara ever opened a bottle of bubbly before? Holy shit lmoa


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Should be a fun show:

*Mox vs. Guevara could be a nice hidden gem. Sammy will bump his ass of for Mox, and I'll be interested to see if Jericho and the IC get their revenge this week. Because we know eventually Mox is going to get taken out.

*They really need to accelerate the build for MJF vs. Cody. I won't lie, I've been disappointed with the feud so far. It's going by at an Iceberg's pace. And I get it, it's hard to build a match for 4 months to the next PPV. But when I see all the times they could have interacted and haven't, even at times where they've been in back to back segments with each other, this feud doesn't feel like it's progressing from one stage to the next. It feels like it's killing time. That needs to change soon.

*The 4 Way Tag could be bonkers. And with The Bucks in there with their friends Kenny and Hangman (and with Hangman drinking), that should make for a fun dynamic. This should absolutely open the show.

*PAC vs. Allin could be great. Both guys can fly, both guys can sell their ass off, both will do anything in the ring. Again, this could be great. And I'll just say this here: Kenny, for the love of God, just accept PAC's challenge. He'ls almost murdered your friend like twice now. Another feud going by at a slow pace and not in a good way.

*I hated the DDP segment last week. Rattled off plugs and to make it worse he made Butcher & Blade look like complete chumps. Why should I take them seriously if a 63 year old DDP can take them out all by himself? They need to remedy this this week with a strong win for MJF and company.

*The women's match is another case of me not having much interest going into it. We'll see if Kris and Shida can salvage this.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

imthegame19 said:


> I could see Adam Page without a match. But having a big turn on either Omega or the Bucks.


I could see Hangman Page facing Kenny Omega, and Kenny Omega vs. Pac occurring before Revolution. That said, with AEW's slow pace at proceeding with storylines, you could be right. At Revolution, Page could turn on Omega for the PPV shock factor, akin to MJF turning on Cody. Subsequently, they'll continue the feud until the next PPV.



TheDraw said:


> This is not an AEW specific problem but I thought I should mention this.
> 
> I just watched Kenny and Page vs Private Party and its really bothering me how matches today in wrestling overuse moves and spots that should defeat an oppenent.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Too many high impact moves are being kicked out of. I remember The Young Bucks vs. Lucha Brothers series. All of those matches should have finished before they did. I can only suspend my disbelief so far before it becomes ridiculous.



TD Stinger said:


> *They really need to accelerate the build for MJF vs. Cody. I won't lie, I've been disappointed with the feud so far. It's going by at an Iceberg's pace. And I get it, it's hard to build a match for 4 months to the next PPV. But when I see all the times they could have interacted and haven't, even at times where they've been in back to back segments with each other, this feud doesn't feel like it's progressing from one stage to the next. It feels like it's killing time. That needs to change soon.
> 
> *PAC vs. Allin could be great. Both guys can fly, both guys can sell their ass off, both will do anything in the ring. Again, this could be great. And I'll just say this here: Kenny, for the love of God, just accept PAC's challenge. He'ls almost murdered your friend like twice now. Another feud going by at a slow pace and not in a good way.


I appreciate the slower builds that AEW are attempting to do. WWE tend to rush through programmes impatiently. However, they are in danger of dragging programmes out too slowly to the extent that missing a Dynamite episode wouldn't be too bad as you likely haven't missed anything. It's likely to do with only having four PPVs; it'd be helpful to add another two.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TheDraw said:


> This is not an AEW specific problem but I thought I should mention this.
> 
> I just watched Kenny and Page vs Private Party and its really bothering me how matches today in wrestling overuse moves and spots that should defeat an oppenent.
> 
> ...


That's probably my biggest gripe about AEW, I've seen way too many matches where they hit a killer move only for it to end in a kick out. If anything they need to scale back on the false finishes as well.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad they are still doing road to but this weaks episode was a little weaker than most of then


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

I wonder if they'll change the set slightly for a beach theme.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

AEW_19 said:


> I wonder if they'll change the set slightly for a beach theme.


Word is, that they are planning on having a special entrance stage at least.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> Word is, that they are planning on having a special entrance stage at least.


That would be good


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheDraw said:


> This is not an AEW specific problem but I thought I should mention this.
> 
> I just watched Kenny and Page vs Private Party and its really bothering me how matches today in wrestling overuse moves and spots that should defeat an oppenent.
> 
> ...


The worst is the fact that a lot of the times the finish is nowhere near as cool as some of the earlier high spots. I think NXT is the worst offender of that shit. You'll get wild shit like a 450 Rock Bottom off the top of a cage for 2, but the finish is a running knee lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don’t like it when WWE do random multi-man matches. Like, what is the point? Why not just do a singles match, or tag match, and then put the other contenders against each other too?

It’s lazy booking, but it’s also just...not simple, lol. It makes everything messier.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> I don’t like it when WWE do random multi-man matches. Like, what is the point? Why not just do a singles match, or tag match, and then put the other contenders against each other too?
> 
> It’s lazy booking, but it’s also just...not simple, lol. It makes everything messier.


You burn out of fresh programs if you do too many singles or tag matches. New Japan is excellent at keeping single matches fresh by using the multi man formula, WWE and AEW is smart enough to do the same.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why isnt this show built as a pay per view.

I dont get going through the process of acquiring the "bash at the beach" trademark only to use it as a regular Dynamite episode.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

epfou1 said:


> Why isnt this show built as a pay per view.
> 
> I dont get going through the process of acquiring the "bash at the beach" trademark only to use it as a regular Dynamite episode.


It's special two week Dynamite. This week is Bash at Beach part 1 and next week is part 2 from Jericho cruise. They are only doing four ppvs per year. Which they probably want there own names for those shows. But they will do these special themed Dynamite with stronger cards like this in between ppvs.



umagamanc said:


> I could see Hangman Page facing Kenny Omega, and Kenny Omega vs. Pac occurring before Revolution. That said, with AEW's slow pace at proceeding with storylines, you could be right. At Revolution, Page could turn on Omega for the PPV shock factor, akin to MJF turning on Cody. Subsequently, they'll continue the feud until the next PPV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since they held out on doing Omega/Pac rubber match for near two months following this show. And kept them from actually doing anything on tv. Besides Pac asking for his rematch and attacking Nakazawa. 


My guess is they officially make Pac/Omega for Revolution. Over the next few weeks and they actually feud. Other wise it wouldn't make sense to go at this slow pace. Unless they were just killing time. So they can announce rubber match for the ppv 4 or 5 weeks out. Then they can actual feud together.


Yeah I think they will make Page official turn against Omega and the Elite at Revolution. Right now a lot of teases etc. My guess is Page will get back on track going into the ppv. He will stop drinking and be there to back up Omega and Bucks. So people think oh he's not going to turn. Then he will turn on them. Right now is planting the seeds for the turn. Then they will swerve with all is good again. Then actual turn will happen.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> It's special two week Dynamite. This week is Bash at Beach part 1 and next week is part 2 from Jericho cruise. They are only doing four ppvs per year. Which they probably want there own names for those shows. But they will do these special themed Dynamite with stronger cards like this in between ppvs.


Stronger card? if anything on paper it looks one of there weakest cards theyve put on.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

imthegame19 said:


> It's special two week Dynamite. This week is Bash at Beach part 1 and next week is part 2 from Jericho cruise. They are only doing four ppvs per year. Which they probably want there own names for those shows. But they will do these special themed Dynamite with stronger cards like this in between ppvs.


Cool! So is next Wednesday's "Dynamite" going to be taped? It won't be live, right?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jazminator said:


> Cool! So is next Wednesday's "Dynamite" going to be taped? It won't be live, right?


Yes taped episode


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The worst is the fact that a lot of the times the finish is nowhere near as cool as some of the earlier high spots. I think NXT is the worst offender of that shit. You'll get wild shit like a 450 Rock Bottom off the top of a cage for 2, but the finish is a running knee lol


Yep lol. Im all for more athletic matches but these companies really need to dail it back a bit.

Im surprised NXT does that too because I thought tne WWE was a slower paced company. I gues they jumped on the bandwagon too.

I wouldnt know because I dont watch anything WWE related these days because they're product has been straight ass for far too long.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oracle said:


> Stronger card? if anything on paper it looks one of there weakest cards theyve put on.


You got one of your top stars in Moxley wrestling one of their better younger talent in Sammy Guevara. You got a big 4 way number 1 contender match. DDP is coming out of retirement to wrestle. Not to mention Pac vs Darby Allin which is ppv quality match as well. How is that a weak card? It blows away last week and easily one of their top 3-5 best cards for Dynamite. Remember these are AEW stars..

1.Jericho (likely will be doing something in Moxley match)
2.Moxley-Wrestling
3.Omega-wrestling
4.Cody-schedule promo
5.Page-wrestling
6.Pac-wrestling
7.MJF-wrestling
8.Darby Allin-wrestling
9.Dustin Rhodes-wrestling
10.Sammy Guevara-Wrestling
11.Young Bucks-wrestling

So you got majority of your top guys in matches. While other guys will have talking segments. Not to mention you have legend in DDP coming out of retirement.


Who besides a few WWE battle royal appearances. Fans haven't seen wrestle since TNA in like 2005. So even if you personally don't like the match ups. Well the fact that AEW is using most of their big talent In matches or major segments. Well that tells you that it is indeed a very strong card for Dynamite show. There no Best Friends&Orange Cassidy vs Jungle Express on this show. Or Shawn Spears vs Brandon Cutler type stuff on this show.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

DDP isnt as popular as you think he is


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jazminator said:


> Cool! So is next Wednesday's "Dynamite" going to be taped? It won't be live, right?


Yeah taping it from the Jericho Cruise next Tuesday. So it will have a pretty cool look with matches on cruise ship. 


It will be interesting how that show does ratings wise. The show will be taped and results will probably leak. But it will have really good cool look . So if they do strong matches. It should still do good rating. Because it's different enough then normal show.



Oracle said:


> DDP isnt as popular as you think he is


If you grew up in attitude era he was. He was one of the most over guys in WCW. I'm willing to bet that match gets good rating spike. With DDP back in the ring on TNT. Even if he doesn't do much in the match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheDraw said:


> Yep lol. Im all for more atheric matches but these companies really need to dail it back a bit.
> 
> Im surprided NXT does that too because I thought tne WWE was a slower paced company. I guees they jumped on the badwagon too.
> 
> I wouldnt know because I dont watch anything WWR related these days because they're product has been straight ass for far too long.


The main roster doesn't as much as they're still under Vince's thumb. But NXT is basically WWE's answer to modern wrestling for today's hardcore fans. Lots of wrestling and simple stories. The shows are good if you like today's style. I'd say NXT is sort of like a 5 Guys Burgers and Fries. Is it the best burger you'll have no, but it's pretty good and pretty consistent.



imthegame19 said:


> If you grew up in attitude era he was. He was one of the most over guys in WCW. I'm willing to bet that match gets good rating spike. With DDP back in the ring on TNT. Even if he doesn't do much in the match.


Facts I don't like it, but that match will get a spike. DDP hasn't wrestled since like 2004 in TNA. It's actually surprising they're giving it away on a week's notice


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ham and Egger said:


> You burn out of fresh programs if you do too many singles or tag matches. New Japan is excellent at keeping single matches fresh by using the multi man formula, WWE and AEW is smart enough to do the same.


Completely disagree. Multi-person matches water everything down and still have guys interacting without the drama of a singles bout. Tell proper stories through your singles and tags. Make multi-person matches special, so you can actually draw with them.

As far as DDP as a draw goes...eh. He was over in WCW, but I think people forget how he kind of flopped as WCW Champion. And people forgetting that could work in their favor.

DDP looks old though. There could be some morbid curiosity, but I don’t know if people seeing him in this state is a great idea. People are also forgetting how toxic it was to have such old guys going out there and stinking up the joint. DDP and Dustin are both old enough to be out of the key demo. This could piss a lot of casuals off, should they catch wind of it.

Someone pointed out the other day that Jericho is almost as old as Gerald Brisco when he was a stooge for Vince McMahon, lol. It might be sensible to move in a younger direction soon. It gets very uncomfortable when all the wrestlers in star positions are senior citizens or approaching it.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Facts I don't like it, but that match will get a spike. DDP hasn't wrestled since like 2004 in TNA. It's actually surprising they're giving it away on a week's notice


Yeah Attitude era stars always give rating spikes like that. People are going to be curious to see him in the ring. I saw interview with Page today saying this is probably his final match. My guess is DDP isn't going to do a lot in the match. 


Probably only be in the match for a couple of minute overall. So I don't think they wanna make too much of a big deal and upset fans. I think it's more put over MJF. With him pinning a legend who's close to Cody.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Oracle said:


> DDP isnt as popular as you think he is


So, does that mean you agree that what game said to be true because of the remainder of the talent on the show? Or, does that mean you dismiss everything else game said about the show because DDP is wrestling? Which is it? Pick one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> That's probably my biggest gripe about AEW, I've seen way too many matches where they hit a killer move only for it to end in a kick out. If anything they need to scale back on the false finishes as well.


Mate, if you have an issue with false finishes, start with NJPW then WWE and then work your way down - as its in all of wrestling, because what you see as a ‘finisher’ the wrestling world does not see as a finisher any more

personally, i have little to no problem with it


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

dolphin1989 said:


> The event is indoors, I was actually hoping it was going to be an outdoor event on a beach like WCW used to do, I think would be neat.


WCW's Bash at the Beach was held 7 times and only once was it held outdoors. What I want it to be is like Nitro's Spring Break-Out that use to be Panama City FL and the ring use to sit on a platform in the middle of a pool.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Great card. It's the three man tag I'm looking forward to he most.


----------



## dolphin1989 (Jan 7, 2020)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> WCW's Bash at the Beach was held 7 times and only once was it held outdoors. What I want it to be is like Nitro's Spring Break-Out that use to be Panama City FL and the ring use to sit on a platform in the middle of a pool.


I think that would be pretty neat, if AEW did something like that in the future.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Wood said:


> Completely disagree. Multi-person matches water everything down and still have guys interacting without the drama of a singles bout. Tell proper stories through your singles and tags. Make multi-person matches special, so you can actually draw with them.
> 
> As far as DDP as a draw goes...eh. He was over in WCW, but I think people forget how he kind of flopped as WCW Champion. And people forgetting that could work in their favor.
> 
> ...


AEW isn't running 12 PPVs a year and they don't have an extensive roster the WWE has. If you're telling stories through your singles and tag matches then you're either: doing a lot of 50/50 book, which doesn't get anyone over or you're doing a bunch of fuck finishes which will turn people off. You need to build to big matches so that people are willing to pay for the next PPV. Would you want to see Mox/Jericho or MJF/Cody at Revolution if they've had several matches already? 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mate, if you have an issue with false finishes, start with NJPW then WWE and then work your way down - as its in all of wrestling, because what you see as a ‘finisher’ the wrestling world does not see as a finisher any more
> 
> personally, i have little to no problem with it


The thing with NJPW is that the false finishes are in their big matches have major titles on the line and a lot of backstory behind their sequences and big moves. AEW is having way too many matches with nothing on the line and their is a bunch of false finishes. Their women division is guilty of this where I've seen women trying to have classic bouts with ZERO story behind it and doing big fucking moves and kicking out of them for no reason like they're fighting for a title. You need to build stars and tiers to who their top guys are and who their underneath guys are. Kenny Omega has been going 50/50 with fucking Kip Sabian and Joey Janela and how is that helping Kenny look like a top star when he's giving these guys way too much offense? Save the false finishes and big moves for matches that matter.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Well, it is looking like those that are expecting a different set may be disappointed. JR did a little video clip last night of the arena on his Twitter, and no one has been able to pick out anything new. Still have the two tunnels, still have the chandelier. Unless they add props today, there is nothing out of the ordinary so far.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> The thing with NJPW is that the false finishes are in their big matches have major titles on the line and a lot of backstory behind their sequences and big moves. AEW is having way too many matches with nothing on the line and their is a bunch of false finishes. Their women division is guilty of this where I've seen women trying to have classic bouts with ZERO story behind it and doing big fucking moves and kicking out of them for no reason like they're fighting for a title. You need to build stars and tiers to who their top guys are and who their underneath guys are. *Kenny Omega has been going 50/50 with fucking Kip Sabian and Joey Janela* and how is that helping Kenny look like a top star when he's giving these guys way too much offense? Save the false finishes and big moves for matches that matter.


in AEW those guys are stars.

and NJPW is the worst for kickout spam bar none - it isn’t even a competition. With WWE a close 2nd

problem is, everybody counts superkicks as a finisher - but in AEW its just a power move. It is zero people’s finisher. Same with Canadian destroyers. Its just moves in AEW. Now, you might not like that - but personally i love it. We all know its fake - might as well make it mega bonkers then. Doing mega bonkers moves brings some athletic validity back that frankly a leg drop or back body drop does not.

in fact.... when was the last true finisher kickout?

Darby kicking out of the CrossRhodes is the one I can think of, and that is about it.

maybe you should just go ‘this is not for me’ - NJPW and NWA is selling more than enough of what you’re ‘buying’


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

Bash at the beach is great and all,I love to aew in the panama city beach arena.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> in AEW those guys are stars.
> 
> and NJPW is the worst for kickout spam bar none - it isn’t even a competition. With WWE a close 2nd
> 
> ...


One thing I find interesting is that the DDT, a previously spammed former finisher, isn't really spammed anymore and is Jon Moxley's finish.

I guess it's just kind of cyclical.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> One thing I find interesting is that the DDT, a previously spammed former finisher, isn't really spammed anymore and is Jon Moxley's finish.
> 
> I guess it's just kind of cyclical.


Mmm.... true.

less and less DDTs - although more tornado DDTs

Mox’s is an elevated DDT though, isn’t it? The newest one


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

i could not be more disappointed with AEW and their presentation of this Jericho cruise/Bash concept. This is NOT the time to get lazy. Make these shows seem special. Unique. WWE laziness is one of the biggest reasons i was dying for AEW. Come on guys


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Well, it is looking like those that are expecting a different set may be disappointed. JR did a little video clip last night of the arena on his Twitter, and no one has been able to pick out anything new. Still have the two tunnels, still have the chandelier. Unless they add props today, there is nothing out of the ordinary so far.


terrible. could not be more disappointed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

domotime2 said:


> i could not be more disappointed with AEW and their presentation of this Jericho cruise/Bash concept. This is NOT the time to get lazy. Make these shows seem special. Unique. WWE laziness is one of the biggest reasons i was dying for AEW. Come on guys


what are you talking about?

brilliant match-ups, talks of a new set for the night?

gonna be a corker!


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what are you talking about?
> 
> brilliant match-ups, talks of a new set for the night?
> 
> gonna be a corker!


based on the JR post the set looked exactly the same?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

domotime2 said:


> based on the JR post the set looked exactly the same?


Dammit.... you’re right - just saw his tweet 

was hoping for a special set too


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

McGregor vs Cowboy press conference is scheduled to start at the same time as Dynamite. That's a shame. However, if it overlaps with anything other than the main even angle, it will be an easy choice for me to watch the press conference.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

What, they’re using the SAME SET???? Well fuck me, I’m not watching this shit.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Why do you guys care about the set? It just doesn't make sense to me, the action is in the ring.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Why do you guys care about the set? It just doesn't make sense to me, the action is in the ring.


Agreed on that, but when you do a special themed show at least do something a bit different with the turnbuckles, ring apron, and some of the entrance setup to reflect that.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

captainzombie said:


> Agreed on that, but when you do a special themed show at least do something a bit different with the turnbuckles, ring apron, and some of the entrance setup to reflect that.


I guess I am saving my disappointment for 8 hours from now because Bash at the Beach tells me that there will be something major go down tonight. And when that doesn't happen, I will join you guys in being disappointed.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

TKO Wrestling said:


> I guess I am saving my disappointment for 8 hours from now because Bash at the Beach tells me that there will be something major go down tonight. And when that doesn't happen, I will join you guys in being disappointed.


LOL! Fair enough! I know how you feel, I get excited for these shows and sometimes something goes wrong that you are left kind of meh at the end. That is how I kind of felt with last weeks show, I had super high expectations and I was a little disappointed.....but there were others that really enjoyed the show a lot which is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hehe 

not completely the same set

but agreed - it doesn’t really matter 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217529101587767300


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hehe
> 
> not completely the same set
> 
> ...


looks fantastic. As far as I’m concerned, this is enough.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

At least they added some props after last night. I was holding out hope there would be a sand castle area for interviews.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> looks fantastic. As far as I’m concerned, this is enough.


Yep - just a little different

gives a ‘holiday to the eyes’ 

the setting on the cruise is going to be amazing I think


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yep - just a little different
> 
> gives a ‘holiday to the eyes’
> 
> the setting on the cruise is going to be amazing I think


If Cody agrees to the cage match with wardlow that’s when it should happen


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> If Cody agrees to the cage match with wardlow that’s when it should happen


.... a shark cage match


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Was everyone thinking they were going to be able to re-create the look, atmosphere and aesthetic of those original WCW shows? This show was always and has been, scheduled to be inside an arena. Sure, they could spruce it up a bit, but then you've got to make sure it's not overkill and stupid looking either.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

They need to announce a walk the plank match for the cruise. Loser gets thrown overboard. Somebody needs to go overboard. Otherwise ima be seriously let down.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Killer card

PAC is going to put Darby through ridiculous amounts of sadistic punishment and it's going to be glorious 
I guess Page is turning on Kenny this week due to some Bucks/Elite shenanigans during the match, or they go over and he'll turn after they inevitably lose to SCU.
Mox vs. Guevara should be fun too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

We might witness a murder tonight when Mox faces Sammy


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Apparently the winner of Moxley vs Guevara will face the winner of Pac vs Allin at some point, according to this:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEWMoxley said:


> Apparently the winner of Moxley vs Guevara will face the winner of Pac vs Allin at some point, according to this:


Guevara seems drunk. Bit early mate


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I shared this in the video thread.... but this is the best interview ever 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217559681289408519


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

I appreciate the effort to spruce up the set but if you’re gonna do it, you should go all out and make it look super unique.

Otherwise it looks cheap.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Well this match just had me lose interest. Brandi is replacing Kong tonight ugh


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Winner of Pac/Darby and Moxley/Guevara face each other next week in number 1 contender match. With records reset it looks like they are gonna make Moxley beat Guevara and Pac or Darby again to face Jericho at Revolution. Either way it creates some stakes and fun tv for these Bash at the Beach shows.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Cannot wait for this/the Cruise


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> Winner of Pac/Darby and Moxley/Guevara face each other next week in number 1 contender match. With records reset it looks like they are gonna make Moxley beat Guevara and Pac or Darby again to face Jericho at Revolution. Either way it creates some stakes and fun tv for these Bash at the Beach shows.


Pac vs Moxley is going to be epic


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Mox will beat Sammy. Darby needs the win badly but with the added stip almost certainly means Pac goes over to setup Pac/Mox II since the 1st one was a draw.

But coming up short again for Darby kind of sucks. Happened against Jericho, MOX, and Cody twice and now again to Pac? He needs a signature win badly.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL that womens match is going to be fucking horrendously bad


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Taroostyles said:


> Mox will beat Sammy. Darby needs the win badly but with the added stip almost certainly means Pac goes over to setup Pac/Mox II since the 1st one was a draw.
> 
> But coming up short again for Darby kind of sucks. Happened against Jericho, MOX, and Cody twice and now again to Pac? He needs a signature win badly.


Darby has been showing signs of a heel turn. I hope it doesn’t happen, but it seems likely. The thing is, who can he feud with?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Gonna go with wins for:

Mox
Hangman/Omega
MJF/B&B
Shanna/Shida
Allin


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Aedubya said:


> Gonna go with wins for:
> 
> Mox
> Hangman/Omega
> ...


Do you honestly think Brandi will lose?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Darby will need to start heeling up and cheating to win given all these character building "moral victory" close losses. 

Watch it be Omega who finally gives Allin a big win.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Do you honestly think Brandi will lose?


Meant to say Stat/Shanna

Statlander will pin Mel


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Kong is injured, they should just drop the Nightmare Collective angle


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Darby will need to start heeling up and cheating to win given all these character building "moral victory" close losses.
> 
> Watch it be Omega who finally gives Allin a big win.


Omega interferes in that match helping Allin get the win


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> If Kong is injured, they should just drop the Nightmare Collective angle


She’s sick. Not injured. Who knows what it could be.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Aedubya said:


> Omega interferes in that match helping Allin get the win


Omega will help Moxley beat PAC next week.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Also, Page pins one of the Bucks later - further distancing himself from The Elite


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm feeling that tonight's matches will have a shit ton of interference, really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

My predictions. 

Mox beats Sammy
PAC beats Darby 

PnP win the tag match, honestly would rather see this just being PnP v Omega/Page, no need to add the other 2 teams, should still be a good match, but would've rather just seen 2 teams. 

Nightmare collective win - No interest in this stable, I'm a huge fan of both Shida and Statlander, both are wasted in this story. Hopefully they can save this match. Also watching the latest episode if dark, most of my interest in the women's division is on this Shanna/Nyla feud, which is much better than this. 

MJF/ Butcher and Blade win - This MJF/Cody feud needs to start picking up pace, this is a blood feud that needs more interaction. When was the last interaction between the two, nearly 2 months ago. 

Really looking forward to most of this show. Hopefully they knock this out the park.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Enjoy!


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Geeee said:


> If Kong is injured, they should just drop the Nightmare Collective angle


They should drop it regardless


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bloody Warpath said:


> They should drop it regardless


Can't disagree there LOL


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Should be a good show.

The singles matches have the potential to be really good.

The 4 way match should be fun. Looking for either Santana and Ortiz to win or maybe Omega/Hangman, I like the idea of them being a good successful team but the Hangman stuff brewing.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Thinking Jericho interferes in the Mox match


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Four way tag is all about Bucks and Hangman breaking up each others pins and then Kenny playing peace maker. I could see Bucks vs Kenny/Hangman happening on the cruise next week because of this match fall out.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking forward to this show ! It should be a good one for sure!


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Rocky Johnson :=(


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Sucks Rocky Johnson passed, RIP!

Glad that they have dressed up the arena a bit for BATB which works.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

When you don’t put any effort into creative, you use slopped together multi team tag matches as a crutch.

Not even entrances. Ugh.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

AEW tag title match is set for next week and not the PPV. Hopefully this week's winner gets the titles.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No Dynamite theme again?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

lol OC got the biggest pop.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

The U!


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Wait. Are they doing the tag team championship match on the Cruise? Isn't that going to be a taped show?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Still a bit befuddled on how the rules for a match like this work


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Dude said:


> When you don’t put any effort into creative, you use slopped together multi team tag matches as a crutch.
> 
> Not even entrances. Ugh.


While the match will very likely be a blast to watch courtesy of the talent involved, the jobber entrance method being used like this is definitely disappointing.

I'm probably asking for too much from this match, but it really would be nice to see The Best Friends taken seriously in a match involving the Bucks and Omega.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The referee literally doing nothing to keep the illegal guys out of the ring.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> The referee literally doing nothing to keep the illegal guys out of the ring.


I had hopes that they were working on that for the new year. It is something that completely turns me off of their tag matches.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match is kind hard to follow, way too many guys coming in and out at once.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Ortiz paying homage to Le Champion with dat dere COME ON BAYBAY! pin attempt.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Come on PNP win this.......


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

P&P are just excellent.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> While the match will very likely be a blast to watch courtesy of the talent involved, the jobber entrance method being used like this is definitely disappointing.
> 
> I'm probably asking for too much from this match, but it really would be nice to see The Best Friends taken seriously in a match involving the Bucks and Omega.


It’s hard to take it seriously when you strip away storylines and characters. And now entrances.

What’s left? 8 guys jumping around a ring and not many people caring enough to watch


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

There goes Page he is leaving I think.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

PNP continue to impress me. This match is chaos, but has no shortage of action. Love seeing tag teams being emphasized


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Bloody Warpath said:


> I had hopes that they were working on that for the new year. It is something that completely turns me off of their tag matches.


Yeah that does get annoying quite a bit and then they just use the no rules as an excuse.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

WOW! Holy shit superplex into everyone off of the top rope to the outside.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good thing all those guys who are supposed to be fighting each other were just standing around out there to catch them.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

captainzombie said:


> Yeah that does get annoying quite a bit and then they just use the no rules as an excuse.


Its so ridiculous.

The people in the back are fine with just throwing them out there to flip and flop so that’s what we get


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Im so bored of seeing the dives to the outside


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Oracle said:


> Im so bored of seeing the dives to the outside


What did you expect, LOL!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Dives are great in moderation, but 9/10 times they look staged.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I really can’t stand that geek Orange Cassidy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nothing like a healthy dose of Freshly Squeezed Vitamin C to give Trent and Chuck a quick boost of energy. :^)


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Ortiz cracks me up. I love how he oversells sometimes


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh I hate the Bucks and their stupid super kick spamming.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Yay! Super kick spamming, how original


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Ugh. Meltzer driver ????


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

MrThortan said:


> Ortiz cracks me up. I love how he oversells sometimes


Ortiz is damn awesome....... meh, not sure how I feel that Page & Omega won because I fear SCU will beat them next week when Page walks out on Omega.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

With Page and Omega winning at least there’s a little interest going into a tag title match with SCU.

I couldn’t stomach another straight 25 minute tag match with no story behind it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Page and Omega with the win.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

that Buckshot/V trigger is a nice tag finisher


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

What a fucking great way to start the show


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

That was fun. I don’t care what anybody else says, I love that chaotic shit.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Fun match. Not as out of control as I was worried it would be. Good start.

I like Omega/Hangman being a great team together but with Hangman's stuff hanging over their head.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Unsurprisingly enjoyable car crash of a match. Taylor taking the pin isn't surprising in the least and while I wished he and Trent got a bit more time to shine, they did a fine job with what they (and Cassidy) were allowed to do.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

captainzombie said:


> Ortiz is damn awesome....... meh, not sure how I feel that Page & Omega won because I fear SCU will beat them next week when Page walks out on Omega.


Being pre-taped we won't have to wait long to find out


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Excalibur ?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


When did PWG get a tv deal?


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Although the opener appeared to be very choreographed at points, it was an absolute blast! I especially liked how the Page/Elite storyline was interwoven at moments throughout the match. It's little moments like tagging Omega instead of Page that can flesh out stories properly. Excellent.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

The Young bucks annoy the shit out of me. Holy shit it's bad


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

That was quite the fun match. Does Page/Omega win the tag titles and they drag out the turn a bit longer?

Now that MJF is exclusive to AEW, would love for the rest of the Dynasty to join too.

I hate these lengthy Cody entrances that should be saved for PPV's.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh yay, Cody and his ego centric entrance


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No Arn? They keep teasing me with Arn and not letting him cut some promos.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Being pre-taped we won't have to wait long to find out


Do you know which day they are taping next weeks episode?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Title match on the line and basically ZERO pin attempts throughout the match. I love athleticism, but I'm begging for just the tiniest bit of psychology.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody got swag for days! Bringing the 80s back!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Poor JR trying to cover up, patch holes for the MJF/Cody story that creative failed to lay out.

And where’s Arn?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

that scar from that cut is so nasty


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The chick in the red bikini has the easiest job tonight. Not complaining about it.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

There's a half naked lady sitting on that stage. What era is this?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

MrThortan said:


> There's a half naked lady sitting on that stage. What era is this?


You offended? Sexy women aren’t allowed on a wrestling show anymore?

Should they focus on her workrate instead? ?


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

captainzombie said:


> Do you know which day they are taping next weeks episode?


I believe it is next Tuesday


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I love MAXWELL, but Wardlow is an absolute unit and if he manages to be an even halfway decent talker, he could easily rival MJF as a top tier heel. 



The Dude said:


> It’s hard to take it seriously when you strip away storylines and characters. And now entrances.
> 
> What’s left? 8 guys jumping around a ring and not many people caring enough to watch


I was honestly expecting a bit more tension between Page and Omega considering the build-up, yet the only remotely notable thing we got was a brief pause between Hangman and Matt because of their Elite history. :\

I definitely enjoyed the match, but it was definitely a missed opportunity to further stoke Hangman's inevitable heel turn throughout the match, especially since he and Kenny won.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Bloody Warpath said:


> I believe it is next Tuesday


Cool, thanks!

Damn Cody, don't accept to MJF's demands. LOL!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Solid promo planting the seeds Wardlow was better than being muscle was smart.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cody gives away a lot of clothes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ha, love the non-PC shirt MJF has on.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I love MAXWELL, but Wardlow is an absolute unit and if he manages to be an even halfway decent talker, he could easily rival MJF as a top tier heel.
> 
> 
> I was honestly expecting a bit more tension between Page and Omega considering the build-up, yet the only remotely notable thing we got was a brief pause between Hangman and Matt because of their Elite history. :\
> ...


I wonder if they will let them win the tag titles from SCU, and just have them implode at some point in the next month or so. It appears as if they are going to draw out the turn.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Another unforced error from inexperienced people trying to out together TV.

The show closing angle last week kept people around throughout the show and gave them a good number.

So how on earth are you do you not mention it 35 minutes in now? At least tell us that Jericho is gonna be here later to respond to Moxley or whatever.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

That shirt MJF has lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody being a god on the mic as usual. He should the star of the company because no one even touches this guy in terms of presence and presentation.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Janela ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a boring promo.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Bash at the Beach was crab free till Janela showed up


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Darby vs. Pac should be great


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

You’re right, Nutella, you’re bad.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a feeling this is going to be a mess but I am excited to see Shida.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I like Joey Janella. Just keep hitting those weights...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Time to get my fill of cringe


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Statlander ready to kick some ass.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Hopefully Brandi's in ring time is kept to a minimum in this match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What happened to Kong?


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

One of my Twitter follows is in attendance and he just posted that the fan that received Cody's jacket could not keep it. They came and took it. WTH lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

captainzombie said:


> I wonder if they will let them win the tag titles from SCU, and just have them implode at some point in the next month or so. It appears as if they are going to draw out the turn.


I'm down with that for the sake of finally getting the ball rolling properly with Hangman's heel run and freeing up Scorpio for a singles run.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Ha, love the non-PC shirt MJF has on.


What did his shirt say, I flipped the channel


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Why for some odd reason did I think Kong was supposed to be in this match?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kong




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217564026906955776


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> What did his shirt say, I flipped the channel


"I banged Dallas' Daughter" with DDP's bang logo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

captainzombie said:


> Why for some odd reason did I think Kong was supposed to be in this match?


She was originally announced they just changed it sometime today


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> What did his shirt say, I flipped the channel


I banged DDP's daughters or something to that degree


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Crowd totally dead for this


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Botchamania is running wild!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> I banged DDP's daughters or something to that degree





Lheurch said:


> "I banged Dallas' Daughter" with DDP's bang logo.


Lmao that's definitely a great shirt for a heel


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jesus botches everywhere


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm down with that for the sake of finally getting the ball rolling properly with Hangman's heel run and freeing up Scorpio for a singles run.


A few weeks ago I was against this happening, but the more I think of it this is a good way to get the titles off of SCU. Sky can start his singles career, and it can give Page/Omega that needed time to win the titles, defend them for a bit and then come to blows with Page turning on Omega costing them the titles.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alex Shelley is Kushida's partner in NXT


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> She was originally announced they just changed it sometime today


Thanks as always Rap! I was quite busy at work today so didn't get a chance to look at much wrestling news.



El Hammerstone said:


> I banged DDP's daughters or something to that degree


Hahahahahaha, that's awesome.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Brandi is bad. Her husband runs the company nepotism bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brandi has been wrestling how long again because she looks greener than goose shit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217623762922823680


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Brandi has been wrestling how long again because she looks greener than goose shit.


She debuted in 2011 according to Wikipedia. But I think she's wrestled like less than 20 matches though


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

Brandi isn't looking great. However, on first impressions, Mel isn't much greater. She seems really clunky.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> She debuted in 2011 according to Wikipedia.


Yikes. I mean even the Bellas got good after a while! ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

captainzombie said:


> A few weeks ago I was against this happening, but the more I think of it this is a good way to get the titles off of SCU. Sky can start his singles career, and it can give Page/Omega that needed time to win the titles, defend them for a bit and then come to blows with Page turning on Omega costing them the titles.


Exactly. It's 2-for-1 storytelling that essentially writes itself, so I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt in regard to them pulling it off.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

This entire match shall be shown in it's entirety by Maffew. So bad


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I wish they had done this in an outside venue like the old Spring Breakout Nitros. Maybe they will do one like that in March. Those were always fun.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yikes. I mean even the Bellas got good after a while!


True, but I guess to be fair she's probably been in like 20 matches it less. But she really shouldn't be in this spot if she's not going to get serious about it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yikes. I mean even the Bellas got good after a while! ?


Whoa, whoa, I would not go that far haha. Good is a strong word for Bellas.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

How is this nonsense match still going.

Somebody claw my eyes out.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Brandi has been wrestling how long again because she looks greener than goose shit.


Yeah, Brandi is horrible and shouldn't be nowhere near ring wrestling. It's bad enough the women's division has issues, she makes it worse.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I feel bad for Shida for having to be in this match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So many botches in this match.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, the right team won at least


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

captainzombie said:


> I wonder if they will let them win the tag titles from SCU, and just have them implode at some point in the next month or so. It appears as if they are going to draw out the turn.


Yeah that's my thought too, will give the break up more stakes if they are champs.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Exactly. It's 2-for-1 storytelling that essentially writes itself, so I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt in regard to them pulling it off.


Same here, willing to give it a chance.

WTF is it with these tag matches, do the refs just continue to allow any tag partners to run in?

Time to get rid of this Nightmare Collective after tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So everybody wants a piece of Nakazawa to get to Kenny.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217623762922823680


Luke Skywalker must have taught her.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So who is the turtleneck guy in these vignettes?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I decided to take an early day at work. Was going to go to the beach, but it's a bit overcast...do I dare?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dark Order vignettes are pretty good. I wish they could translate into good ring segments. So much hit and miss.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dark Order vignette 



umagamanc said:


> Brandi isn't looking great. However, on first impressions, Mel isn't much greater. She seems really clunky.


Mel's swinging side slam looked very clean, so there may be hope for her yet. Aside from that, clunky is probably the best word when it comes to describing the rest of her style.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Whenever I cam concocting dubious and nefarious plans, I make sure to air them on live tv.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

These Dark Order vignettes are gold, whomever is producing these deserves a raise. It just sucks because once they hit the ring, these vignettes go to hell.

Sammy blowing kisses to the one chick on the stage, lol.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

Bloody Warpath said:


> One of my Twitter follows is in attendance and he just posted that the fan that received Cody's jacket could not keep it. They came and took it. WTH lol


Yeah same thing happened at a show I went too, the guy couldn't keep the shirt spiers threw into the crowd. But they did give him a free shirt from the merch stand.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I would rather have cut a few minutes from the women’s match and watch Guevara and Moxley’s entrances.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I switch on and the first thing I see is a Dark Order segment. Yikes. Major, MAJOR TNA vibes from that shit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't dislike Sammy Guevara at all, but the Spanish God nickname does not suit him. He's no Adonis. He looks like a tiny prick. That's fine for a certain kind of role and presentation. But that woman was basically laughing at him when he was trying to "flirt" with her, and she's being paid to be there.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy G is one of my favorites on this show. He's got so much potential to be a big deal in a few years.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

No entrance music?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW haven't worked out how to hide the weaknesses of their talent. They allow a lot of freedom, and a lot of guys seem to make some rookie mistakes, just in terms of how they carry themselves. They'll get better over time, but it makes you wonder if AEW is the place to nurture strengths like that.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Jonhern said:


> Yeah same thing happened at a show I went too, the guy couldn't keep the shirt spiers threw into the crowd. But they did give him a free shirt from the merch stand.


At least they got something. That is terrible though, just give something you don't want back. The fans would rather have a t-shirt worn by the talent anyways than a new one.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I don't dislike Sammy Guevara at all, but the Spanish God nickname does not suit him. He's no Adonis. He looks like a tiny prick. That's fine for a certain kind of role and presentation. But that woman was basically laughing at him when he was trying to "flirt" with her, and she's being paid to be there.


I think it works, he is a delusional heel full of himself.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Bizarre to have him come out in silence.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> AEW haven't worked out how to hide the weaknesses of their talent. They allow a lot of freedom, and a lot of guys seem to make some rookie mistakes, just in terms of how they carry themselves. They'll get better over time, but it makes you wonder if AEW is the place to nurture strengths like that.


You are lucky you missed the women's tag match...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This no entrance music for some of these matches makes me feel like I'm watching NWA. I love the NWA, but the no entrance music to save time tonight sucks.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Not sure what I think of Guevara being so keen to fight Mox.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sammy G is one of my favorites on this show. He's got so much potential to be a big deal in a few years.


Him and Darby are easily the best young talent they have


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Wood said:


> I decided to take an early day at work. Was going to go to the beach, but it's a bit overcast...do I dare?


The opener was a 4-way tag match that was a spotfest. I enjoyed it, though it definitely could've helped further Hangman's inevitable heel turn.

The women had a tag match, which showed that Brandi needs to stick to being eye candy.

The Dark Order had another vignette that had both realistic (that jobber Cutler) and unrealistic (Hangman) recruits.

So far it's been a fine show, so make of that what you will, brah.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

that apron move looked rough


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Should've been a squash


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lheurch said:


> You are lucky you missed the women's tag match...


Lol, I saw people being critical of that. I'll probably get the blame from certain parties on here for the negativity though. Oh well. 



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The opener was a 4-way tag match that was a spotfest. I enjoyed it, though it definitely could've helped further Hangman's inevitable heel turn.
> 
> The women had a tag match, which showed that Brandi needs to stick to being eye candy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the catch-up!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This match should not be going so long. Mox should be squashing dudes. Sammy should not lose here either, just have Jericho interfere and get revenge.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Impossible to hate Guevara when he's doing such a good job for a little guy kicking Mox's ass.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

I think I might go to that Newark show, they have been plugging it for weeks before tickets go on sale I think it's going to be a big show. And who knows how long it will be for them to come back to the northeast once they start the west coast tour. Might be worth the 3 hour trip.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That's Shahid Khan's car I believe I read.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

That apron move was nasty.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

With that entrance, just how is Mox and different than Ambrose. This is the exact thing he would have done in WWE? Other than that damn shoulder wag thing he does when he walks now I just do not see much of a difference.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This is making Mox look like a bitch.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Bloody Warpath said:


> With that entrance, just how is Mox and different than Ambrose. This is the exact thing he would have done in WWE? Other than that damn shoulder wag thing he does when he walks now I just do not see much of a difference.


He is Zany Dean Ambrose. 

JR doing his best on commentary. You can tell he's into this and likes both guys, but he's trying to cover for the lack of psychology.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Should've been a squash





Lheurch said:


> This match should not be going so long. Mox should be squashing dudes. Sammy should not lose here either, just have Jericho interfere and get revenge.


I agree, I dont see why he is going 50/50 with Jericho's underling who weighs about 50lbs less than him.

Mox is struggling to put Sammy away! ?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Anyone notice that staring with the 1/1 shows, the crowds haven’t been nearly as hot as they were last year?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Lol, I saw people being critical of that. I'll probably get the blame from certain parties on here for the negativity though. Oh well.
> 
> Thanks for the catch-up!


Yeah the women's tag match sure had its issues tonight for sure and then Brandi out there trying to wrestle just added to it.

I will say that I am glad a lot of the overall negative nancy's that don't even watch the show are not here. It's cool providing criticism like most of us are doing tonight, but you can tell the guys that train wreck the weekly live show threads.

Glad that this wasn't a squash, Guevarra has really grown on me and damn at his offense on Mox.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, Guevara just kicking his ass.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Awesome selling by Sammy. That was some RVD shit. Very good match. Doubt Pac/Darby can top this.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

The Wood said:


> This is making Mox look like a bitch.


Even if i disagree with 95% about what you say about AEW, I agree with this. 
Mox vs Trent was too long, and this one too. 
I understand AEW wants everyone to look good, but come one there is a gap between Mox and SG


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Idk how they weren’t hyping this confrontation the entire show


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Good match there


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The lights out thing is way way overdone


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Sammy Guevara a natural babyface.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> The lights out thing is way way overdone


Agree


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Sammy Guevara a natural babyface.


He definitely has a bright future. Just needs to add a little muscle mass.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Mox looked lucky against this plucky young kid from Houston. Yeah, he pulls faces and he "acts" like a prick, but Guevara is a babyface.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mox got whipped with the belt! Lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If you got Sammy Guevara and Ricky Starks in a tag team, you'd have The Rockers for this generation.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

How nice of Mox to pay tribute to that once promising up and comer Dean Ambrose by using his headlock facebuster. 

Nice match and pleasantly surprised to see Moxley adopt a submission hold as a finisher.

But nevermind that shit, here comes Mongo LE CHAMPION! 



captainzombie said:


> Same here, willing to give it a chance.
> 
> WTF is it with these tag matches, do the refs just continue to allow any tag partners to run in?
> 
> Time to get rid of this Nightmare Collective after tonight.


The thing that gets my goat about TNC is that they became an afterthought because of not only the infinitely better written and more entertaining Dark Order, but also because of the newly debuted Butcher, Blade and Bunny stable. Luther being their mystery man absolutely killed any chance of me giving a shit about TNC, considering I had to look this dude up and wound up not only being unimpressed by his track record, but utterly confused as to why his doughy 50+ year old ass is supposed to be an enforcer when Kong is there.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outside the Cody punching glass angle, AEW have proven that their stuff is just the usual brawls and beat-downs. Nothing really innovative from them.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's something positive about AEW: They've done a fantastic job protecting Jake Hager. I don't know how they've pulled it off or what the pay-off is with a guy like Hager, but it feels like he doesn't ever get fucked up and does all the fucking up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Should have had blood.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Meh seen these best downs way too many times


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The spike is a fine touch if we get blood.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Really good angle. Anytime they do stuff like this, the show just comes alive.

But instead of following it up and expanding, they go right back to match after match.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Should have had blood.


Seems like they really don’t use blood on the TV side...


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Moxley would look pretty villainous with an eye-patch...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Are they chanting "Fozzy sucks" or "Moxley sucks?"


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I really hate the PIP stuff, we sometimes miss the good stuff


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No blood? Jesus cmon.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Stacking odds vs Moxley. Now he has to beat Darby or Pac next week with eye injury.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> How nice of Mox to pay tribute to that once promising up and comer Dean Ambrose by using his headlock facebuster.
> 
> Nice match and pleasantly surprised to see Moxley adopt a submission hold as a finisher.
> 
> ...


The Nightmare Collective has been a joke, and tonight just proves they need to be done after tonight or turn on Brandi and have Kong and Mel maybe just join Dark Order ending this failed experiment. IDK why they even bothered with Luther, that guy isn't going to set the world on fire.

BBB is a pretty good tag team, now that we know that Marty is not coming to AEW wonder how they can use them as they do look like a right fit for some kind of stable similar to a Villain Enterprises.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jesus Christ, Shiavone. Stop talking over the top of Jericho.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jericho and Sammy Guevara need to do a Spanish soap opera/pirate sketch with an eyepatch next week on the ship.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think this is chaos JR lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to see Jericho finally make use of his edgelord jackets as a weapon of some sort. Now I wait on baited breath for someone to go full pun mode and call him a prick for using a spike to turn Mox into a cyclops.



The Wood said:


> Lol, I saw people being critical of that. I'll probably get the blame from certain parties on here for the negativity though. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the catch-up!


No worries. And I'm pretty confident that the women's tag match will be universally agreed upon as being the turd in tonight's punch bowl.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Schiavone looks like he just woke up from a wild night of partying.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This Decker chick is the hottest broad in pro wrestling.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

There should have been some blood there. Moxley can't be kicking 5 guys assess week in week out, so this made sense leading into next week and what he did to them last week.

There seems to be some audio issues in the back with Jericho.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

One of the few times they've followed up a big angle instead of just forgetting about it.

Should be the norm not the exception.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jen Sterger....hmmmmmph.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Butcher and blade are terrible


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I fear that DDP will pick up the pin here after MJF walks away from the match, prove me wrong AEW, please


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man that interview chick was hot as fuck


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Also, that MJF shirt needs to go on sale


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

There's my team, The Butcher & The Blade. They remind me a bit of a smaller sized Demolition without the makeup and they should be used similar and kick ass every week they are on. I used to think Braxton Sutter sucked ass in Impact. One of them will probably take the pin here for DDP.

We don't get entrance music for guys like Mox, but jobber QT Marshall does?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Man that interview chick was hot as fuck


Sammy hitting on her was great.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Man that interview chick was hot as fuck


Not really


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jericho, Mox, MJF and DDP in consecutive segments. They're going for the win with these ones.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Not really


She is no Charley, that is for sure.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DDP made sure to get his shit plugged, smart man lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, is QT Marshall's gimmick really that he likes apples and loses a lot?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DDP getting more people in a crowd to react in 2020 than anyone in WWE. That says a lot.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

DDP at 60 or whatever comes off as a bigger star than half of the roster.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Can’t believe DDP is in his 60’s


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

I wish MJF would be a little more subtle with his act rather than the constant “LOOK AT ME! IM A HEEL!!!!!!”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love MJF's shirt lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DDP looks better than last week. Can actually pull off tights. Not well, lol. But well enough.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF really is the best heel in the business today. Never misses an opportunity to be a dick.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Dude said:


> I wish MJF would be a little more subtle with his act rather than the constant “LOOK AT ME! IM A HEEL!!!!!!”


I agree its a little much at times, just tone it down a slight bit


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Just realized anti aew trolls never miss an episode


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I agree its a little much at times, just tone it down a slight bit


Right?

The best heels were always a little more subtle with their douchbaggery. Made it seem more real.

With MJF, and I love him, but he tries so hard sometimes that it comes off as an act


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

MJF is a treasure


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Realized DDP is working with another wrestler with a hot wife. Remember when DDP got eliminated by Konnor in that Andre Battle Royal? Krissy Vaine. I think The Blade's let Page have a go at The Bunny.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

DDP does not look 63


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hager mocking Mox by pretending to be pirate = His run as a Real American > The rest of his WWE career.



captainzombie said:


> The Nightmare Collective has been a joke, and tonight just proves they need to be done after tonight or turn on Brandi and have Kong and Mel maybe just join Dark Order ending this failed experiment. IDK why they even bothered with Luther, that guy isn't going to set the world on fire.
> 
> BBB is a pretty good tag team, now that we know that Marty is not coming to AEW wonder how they can use them as they do look like a right fit for some kind of stable similar to a Villain Enterprises.


Butcher and Blade are very similar to The Dark Order in regard to aesthetic, but the first thing they could do to differentiate themselves is by being an actual force of chaos compared to TDO's orderly structure. I also wouldn't mind a war between them happening at some point, with BBB's chaotic tendencies making them tweeners to further contrast with TDO.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dustin such a good babyface tag wrestler.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

OK, I've really fucking had enough of JR now.

"Michael Jacob Freedman". Fucking hell.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Right?
> 
> The best heels were always a little more subtle with their douchbaggery. Made it seem more real.
> 
> With MJF, and I love him, but he tries so hard sometimes that it comes off as an act


Its like his every single move and mannerism has to play up to the fact that he's a heel, I love MJF but it does seem a little forced sometimes. I'm already starting to get de-sensitized to it.

The All-time great heels like Triple H or Jericho always had a balance to it. I think MJF is just trying to be the best he can be. He's only what, 22? He'll learn to tone it down with experience. He's eventually gonna get tired of having his every move be a play at the crowd and realize that he can get the same result or even better with half the effort.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, is DDP wearing tape like he did in '97/'98 or whenever? That shameless fuck, haha.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That MJF selling. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MJF is awesome. Fuck you all, lol.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MJF does everything as a heel. And that is excellent.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So Dustin is going to do a destroyer every week lol


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry, but the female ref is corny as hell. Overreacting to every move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ridiculous dive...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The way MJF is selling, DDP did let him fuck one of his daughters.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Right, that's it, just give DDP the title. Fuck it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The camera crew and audio has to get it together. Right winner though


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They missed the finish showing a replay? They really need to hire a new director/producer.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> So Dustin is going to do a destroyer every week lol


I am so sick of seeing this move. Petey Williams invented the move and it was something special, and now it has been so overdone to death. Wish it was a banned move at this point.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I like BBB. They make good hired hands for MJF


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

This reminds me that Daniels needs to bring back the appletinis


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Does Louis Vuitton gonna say nothing about the MJF trunk?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> MJF is awesome. Fuck you all, lol.


Yes he is lol, just a lil constructive criticism


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fun segment Drunk Page on trash is great. Everybody can relate to the friend that gets drunk and starts talking shit


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The show has been better recently


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The girl in the bikini changed tops. So random.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

French Connection said:


> Does Louis Vuitton gonna say nothing about the MJF trunk?


Probably not, Scott Steiner got away with using a clear Superman logo for years


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Are they seriously doing a Scott Hall in WCW drunk gimmick?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lheurch said:


> The girl in the bikini changed tops. So random.


MJF made her lactate.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Decent match thanks to MAXWELL and Page, but Christ almighty that camera work was retarded. It was clear that Q.T. was gonna take the pin, but they really couldn't have waited on that replay of DDP's dive in order to stay focused on the action?



MoxAsylum said:


> DDP does not look 63


The man is like an IRL version of Part 3 Joseph Joestar: Older than dirt, but still spry and charismatic enough to be a treat to watch when he gets the chance thanks to taking care of his health and knowing his age-induced limits.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

"You call that selling? I've seen better selling at a used car dealer! Bwa ha ha ha!"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This show has not been anywhere near as bad as last week. Didn't see the tag and the women's match though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't wait for Hangman's heel turn, I think that'll help him to connect to the crowd a lil better. Im all in on the alcoholic thing. Something has been off with Page since AEW started and I think this character progression will really help him to get more over.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> MJF does everything as a heel. And that is excellent.


You don’t think it’s a bit overdone at times?

I like him a lot but I’d like him a lot more if he just reeled it in A BIT and made me believe more that he’s really an asshole rather than just playing one.

Jericho is the master of that.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

A whole lotta nothing going on my feed.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Dude said:


> You don’t think it’s a bit overdone at times?
> 
> I like him a lot but I’d like him a lot more if he just reeled it in A BIT and made me believe more that he’s really an asshole rather than just playing one.
> 
> Jericho is the master of that.


Haha, nah. I like it. It's classic pure heel. He's been studying Tully.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He sells and bumps like a heel too. He's perfect.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Been a great episode so far. Didn't really advertise the show as much as they should've, they definitely did they're best with what they had and hopefully this momentum continues which I'm sure it will with the cruise next week and that cage match between Rhodes, and Wardlow should be awesome. Followed some of Wardlow's indy stuff, and the guy definitely has potential to be something great.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Just let PAC squash Allin.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I forgot this was on, and it’s bash at the beach - I’ll watch this later. Matches look pretty random though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

YES FINALLY!! MY BOY PAC


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

PAC is so fucking good. They're stringing together some segments with some well-known people. They're really trying to win the ratings this week.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Shad Khan needs to spring for some licensed music. Could get people talking and make the presentation of the shows feel less lame.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Haha, nah. I like it. It's classic pure heel. He's been studying Tully.


Hey listen Wood, we’re the same person so don’t you dare disagree with me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> PAC is so fucking good. They're stringing together some segments with some well-known people. They're really trying to win the ratings this week.


I think Pac was the biggest miss WWE had, even more than Moxley.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Come on PAC put this kid to sleep in the first 10 seconds


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Darby Allin connects with this audience. JR is into him too. Get him some good music.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Wood said:


> This show has not been anywhere near as bad as last week. Didn't see the tag and the women's match though.


The women’s match was no bueno.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Hey listen Wood, we’re the same person so don’t you dare disagree with me.


Seriously, get yourself together heh.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lheurch said:


> I think Pac was the biggest miss WWE had, even more than Moxley.


He was in my top five workers when he was there at the end. He was so fucking good, in the same class as your Daniel Bryans, Samoa Joes, AJ Styleses and Randy Ortons.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Damn these two are fast. Their speed doesn't seem to lessen their power though


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Shad Khan needs to spring for some licensed music. Could get people talking and make the presentation of the shows feel less lame.


I was literally about to say this very thing earlier.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, at The Dude. We're having an internal monologue.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> He was in my top five workers when he was there at the end. He was so fucking good, in the same class as your Daniel Bryans, Samoa Joes, AJ Styleses and Randy Ortons.


Yup, he was awesome in NXT and had such a bright future until Vince wanted to give him a cape. So glad he has a big shot here now.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Okay, Darby needs some better gear.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Darby Allin connects with this audience. JR is into him too. Get him some good music.


Darbys music is awesome they better leave it alone


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jesus, this is pretty good so far.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Darby does dives to the outside the way they should be done. He's shoots out like a bullet.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

damn that looked like it legit hurt


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I still do not get Darby's leggings but good match so far.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

PAC's been working on his heeling. His rolling out of the ring to get away and his disbelief after getting that swing into the steps. Great stuff.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Allin could use some color or some designs on his leggings.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Whatever you're paying PAC, double it.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Shows been ok so far. Still way to much in ring and not enough in between content. The Jericho angle was awesome. The tag and women’s division is doing absolutely nothing for me.

I wish the crowds were more electric like some of the shows last year.

Darby is definitely a star in the making. Wish they ran with him instead of the start and stop formula they’ve been doing


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Darby looks lie he's got some legit scrapes


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Honestly I hope PAC beats Allin, Moxley next week, then just runs through all of Inner Circle lol push him to the moon


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Wood said:


> Whatever you're paying PAC, double it.


Two hot dogs and two juice boxes it is!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Dang I don't want either of them to lose.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Allin could use some color or some designs on his leggings.


Something spraypainted on would fit him I feel


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Very good match so far, much better show than last week


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Fucking HATE the Coffin Drop though. Darby's so good, but that move just lacks ANY psychology.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great match going here


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

PhilThePain said:


> Two hot dogs and two juice boxes it is!


This isn’t TNA


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

El Hammerstone said:


> Something spraypainted on would fit him I feel


Yep! I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Damn Darby all beat up for real.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

PAC is up there with Jericho in terms of being such a good worker. He's far better than Moxley. Soz, Mox fans.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

This would be a good spot to give Darby a big win


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Black Arrow is such a good move. Glad this match had a real finish and no roll up.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I love Tony but he always sounds like he is losing his voice.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FCUK YEAH


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Hell of a match. Darby looked legit in defeat. PAC looks like a man in his prime who deserves his sport near the top of AEW's roster.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice when JR can say "Oh what a match!" sincerely.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

world's slowest ambulance...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Because slamming Darby head-first into steel ring steps wasn't enough, let's also spike him neck and shoulder-first with a sitdown powerbomb that would make Batista proud. PAC truly living up to his Bastard nickname. >:^)

Solid match and definitely worthy of being a main event.



The Wood said:


> Jesus, this is pretty good so far.


As meager as Darby's physique is, I'm becoming more and more convinced that he could be a worthy successor to Whipwreck in regard to being an underdog that can get the job done despite being brutalized.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

PAC so fucking good, sports fans.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

I love that a week after PAC kidnapped and beat Kenny Omega’s “best friend” Nakazawa, for the second time, there’s zero interaction between the two. Sigh ??‍♂.

Wrestlers being writers at its finest.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

PAC a good promo too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He's right it should be a forfeit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is CD out there stopping him?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Dude said:


> I love that a week after PAC kidnapped and beat Kenny Omega’s “best friend” Nakazawa, for the second time, there’s zero interaction between the two. Sigh ??‍♂.
> 
> Wrestlers being writers at its finest.


Hahaha, I forgot about that! Oh man. It's not all smooth sailing.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Really good closing angle. They need a lot more stuff like this on the show if they want ratings.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Punished Moxley: A Man Denied His Number 1 Contendership 

Much better show compared to last week, even in spite of Brandi and Mel ruining what could've been at least a serviceable women's tag match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thought that was one of their better shows.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Fine ending. To quote Jim Cornette, "some pro-wrestling broke out on this show!"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Isn't it funny how when the TV is actually good, the critics compliment it?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Hahaha, I forgot about that! Oh man. It's not all smooth sailing.


I wish I forgot about that piece of business


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Jon Moxley: Leaves WWE because of the props.

Also Jon Moxley: Smashes wine bottles on people's heads, drives a car to the ring and wears an eye patch in AEW.

jk jk 

Great episode tonight!


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Great show. Only slow part for me was the women's match. Other than that it delivered.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Punished Moxley: A Man Denied His Number 1 Contendership
> 
> Much better show compared to last week, even in spite of Brandi and Mel ruining what could've been at least a serviceable women's tag match.


Venom Mox, the man who sold the world.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Enjoyed that apart from the womens match. All four in that match looked lost.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Isn't it funny how when the TV is actually good, the critics compliment it?


You’re just an AEW hater. Now excuse me while I go back to mom’s basment and drink my apple juice.

-Garty


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What we learned from this episode: relegate Bucks and women's tag matches to first hour and it will be a good show.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Mox/Pac should be crazy good on the ship.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Best show to date if we remove the womens match. AEW has it's own Dusty in Darby.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> Why is CD out there stopping him?


Daniels is head of talent relations. So sorta breaking kayfabe there I guess. Though Elite are EVP's and wrestlers so...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Daniels is head of talent relations. So sorta breaking kayfabe there I guess. Though Elite are EVP's and wrestlers so...


It did seem a little unnecessary since they have producers like Malenko who could do that. Meh, nitpicking I guess.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Isn't it funny how when the TV is actually good, the critics compliment it?


Don't you mean the "trolls"?


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> Why is CD out there stopping him?


Head of Talent Relations


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ngl this was fire


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Venom Mox, the man who sold the world.


I'll be a sad panda if he doesn't scream "PAAAAAC!!!" or "JEEERRRIIICOOO!!!" so long as he's rocking an eye patch.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think what's impressive is Darby and P.A.C. get all their flips and dives in but somehow manage to make it feel like a real athletic contest.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

That show was the level of nwa and wcw in their prime.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I think what's impressive is Darby and P.A.C. get all their flips and dives in but somehow manage to make it feel like a real athletic contest.


Helps when these flips and dives are actually sold


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Good: 

* Sammy Guevara is such a talent.

* The eye-spike angle, while pretty standard booking stuff, is fine. I'm fine with them not reinventing the wheel if it leads to solid pro-wrestling and some logical stories. They're in a tough spot with Moxley, because he would be so much better as a heel, but he's too popular to turn right now. 

* MJF is fucking amazing. DDP held up his own. The Butcher, The Blade & The Bunny play their parts well. Dustin Rhodes is still one of the best workers in the biz. The six-man, which could have been a disaster, was actually a really fun match.

* A string of things I want to see. Often their shows are formatted like shit. This had Guevara vs. Moxley, Jericho, MJF and then moved onto PAC. It held my attention. 

* PAC is a fucking gem. Darby has got so much potential. Great match. 

The Bad: 

* The Dark fucking Order. Fuuuuuuuuck. 

* Adam Page being a drunk. It sucked when WCW did it. It sucked when Hawk fell off the titantron. It sucks in a Tag Team Title program. Hmm, what is the common denominator between the two bads so far? Kenny Omega also stunk up this segment with his generic nice guy routine. 

I didn't see the women's match. I've heard it's horrendous and I'm sure it'd make my bad list. The same probably goes for a clusterfuck tag no one really cares about, but I won't list them here. 

It's almost like the singles male stuff is booked by someone with a vision, knows how to put together cohesive stories, and put prime workers in position to do what they do best, while the women's and tag divisions are a mess. Hmm. 

They need to get Omega and The Bucks away from the book. It's what drags down the show, and because they claim they want to be committed to those two divisions, too much shit gets airtime and makes it feel like a disconnected and inconsistently toned show. It's time to scrap the buffet and get the fucking main course going with some entrees and dessert.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dude said:


> I love that a week after PAC kidnapped and beat Kenny Omega’s “best friend” Nakazawa, for the second time, there’s zero interaction between the two. Sigh ??‍♂.
> 
> Wrestlers being writers at its finest.


I think they're putting that program under the rug. There was zero 8interest in it at all. Kenny didn't even do a promo to respond to Pac's actions. Best to move on from it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> Helps when these flips and dives are actually sold


Also, it probably helps they sprinkled in some more traditional moves like power bombs, arm drags, back breakers etc.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> It did seem a little unnecessary since they have producers like Malenko who could do that. Meh, nitpicking I guess.


Malenko has Parkinsons. Gunn or Lynn could have been used though I agree.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I think what's impressive is Darby and P.A.C. get all their flips and dives in but somehow manage to make it feel like a real athletic contest.


Yup, the obvious choreography and cooperation with people like the Bucks is the problem. Talented guys can make it look good if not overdone.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They know how to work. PAC structured that match fucking brilliantly. Did you catch all his little heel actions, so anyone watching for the first time would knock that underneath everything he's a piece of shit? Fucking ace. 

PAC vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi just became one of my dream matches.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

One of the best episodes yet top to bottom 


Opening 4 way tag was spectacular. One of the best Dynamite matches yet 
Cody segment was fantastic and hes a star 
Nightmare tag was the lowlight of the night 
Dark Order vignette was really strong 
Sammy and Mox had a very good match and the post match was incredible 
6 man tag was a ton of fun and DDP did a great job. Thats how legends should be used. 
Main event was so great and Pac and Darby are such unique talents. 
Solid Snake Mox is op 
Yeah this show rocked the house


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Also, it probably helps they sprinkled in some more traditional moves like power bombs, arm drags, back breakers etc.


Yeah, that helps as well


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I really enjoyed this episode. My only issues were the women's match being a mess and the opening 4 way tag being a little Indy-riffic, as expected. 

The rest though? I liked most of the rest of the matches. The six man tag was a lot of fun, as I got to pop for DDP and jeer at MJF getting the sneaky win. Mox Vs. Guevara was good, as was Pac Vs. Darby.

I loved the bit with Inner Circle beating up on Mox. Perfectly brutal. I loved Cody's promo, which helped to set up a big Cage match in Atlanta a few weeks away. And I liked the ending which set the stage for an injured Mox Vs. Pac on the cruise next week. 

Good stuff this week!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Daniels is head of talent relations. So sorta breaking kayfabe there I guess. Though Elite are EVP's and wrestlers so...


Even if he was just Christopher Daniels the wrestler, I don't think it's that unusual for a nearby babyface to be concerned about Jon Moxley's well-being.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Still gushing over how surprisingly good this week was. Can't wait to hear Cornette's review of it, because I can imagine him liking it too.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

VERY impressed with Pac/Allin. That was a well thought out match. It has its high flying moments but it was incredibly hard hitting as well and the selling was on point. Pac is extremely underrated and plays his role very well. He looked like a World champion level heel tonight.

Overall a good show. I am very interested in how Pac/Moxley plays out next week. I'll bet Inner Circle gets involved at some point to muddy the waters and perhaps drag things out a bit more. There's a lot they can do with the Jericho/Moxley storyline.

I long for serious Kenny Omega. I want it to bad. He's such a talent but he is way too much of a goodie two shoes. I hope his vicious side comes out sooner than later because there is so much there


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Amazing what happens when you have present a mostly quality product. The Bucks match did their indy high school stuff and the women's match was bad but everything else was good. I do not even really blame the women's match since Kong got sick at the last minute so they had to make do. Shida was good at least.

As Cornette would say, do more of the good shit and less of the bad shit. Hopefully they learn more and keep up the pace.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh yeah, Statlander is incredibly unique. She has an incredibly bright future as does Shida


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley is definitely one of my favorites. He has an old school vibe mixed with attitude era. Really loving his shit lately.

Overall a POSITIVE show for me. A few small misses but the show was consistent, well paced and not bad. Also I kind of liked the idea of Pac wanting Jericho even though it was for a moment.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Does Mox win next week with one eye, or is the eye injury to give PAC the win? Next week will be a month and a week out from Revolution, so they still have time to get around to Mox getting the title shot. Or Mox wins despite his one eye, and the rest of the time before Revolution the IC is out to take out Mox's other eye.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Got ton fo work so gonna catch it later, but.

*Solid Snake Mox is op *

Has a MGS fan this hypes me.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Fucking HATE the Coffin Drop though. Darby's so good, but that move just lacks ANY psychology.


I think he said the point of that move is to cause the maximum possible damage with his body instead of looking good


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does Mox win next week with one eye, or is the eye injury to give PAC the win? Next week will be a month and a week out from Revolution, so they still have time to get around to Mox getting the title shot. Or Mox wins despite his one eye, and the rest of the time before Revolution the IC is out to take out Mox's other eye.


Part of me wants Mox to win and beat Jericho, but part of me also wants to slow roll the Mox thing. The eye injury gives them a way to protect him from any loss. Jericho can beat Pac and keep going but Mox should be the one to beat Jericho. Could go either way. At least it is a sign they really are doing long term planning.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Gh0stFace said:


> I think he said the point of that move is to cause the maximum possible damage with his body instead of looking good


He's got no control and it exposes his head. I've seen him miss it and land on the apron/ring steps, etc. It's just a stunt. He can cut it out. He doesn't need it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It's too early to beat Mox. He doesn't need to get the title shot right away, but he should beat PAC. The most obvious story to tell is that he starts with PAC and then goes through each member of the Inner Circle until he gets to Jericho at Revolution.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So can't the wrestlers just watch back the show and see The Dark Order stuff? IIRC Cody promised there would be no invisible camera stuff - so wrestlers know they're performing on a show and could go back and watch it.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

December was a mess but so far in 2020 dynamite has been great. womans division is still cringe..and tag team division is still too indy random nonsense.... but at least the singles division is really starting to take off...mox/jericho and mjf/cody both have great builds for revolution


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So can't the wrestlers just watch back the show and see The Dark Order stuff? IIRC Cody promised there would be no invisible camera stuff - so wrestlers know they're performing on a show and could go back and watch it.


Cody has said a lot of things that other bookers have just thrown out the window.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't understand, why we need a #1 contenders match, they've told us for weeks that Moxley is #1, and now we're suddenly having this match? That makes no sense, and not 1 person in the world believes that PAC is beating Moxley in this situation. Of course they could do some shenanigans and postpone Moxley vs Jericho, but PAC vs Jericho is something no one wants to see, because that's so random.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RBrooks said:


> I don't understand, why we need a #1 contenders match, they've told us for weeks that Moxley is #1, and now we're suddenly having this match? That makes no sense, and not 1 person in the world believes that PAC is beating Moxley in this situation. Of course they could do some shenanigans and postpone Moxley vs Jericho, but PAC vs Jericho is something no one wants to see, because that's so random.


Records reset. Since Moxley didn't get his title shot in 2019. I think he had to earn shot again. 


I guess it's possible that Pac could win and they do title match on Dynamite on January 29th or February 5th Dynamite. But after next week's show. 



There's only 5 weeks to Revolution. It would kinda feel like too much. If Moxley loses and Pac gets title match and gets beat by Jericho. Then somehow Moxley gets title shot in 3 or 4 weeks at Revolution even tho he lost number 1 contender match. So it's more likely Moxley wins this match. Then they have 5 weeks to go all in building Moxley/Jericho.


I have a feeling Moxley will win by roll up or there will be some type of distraction by Omega. With Pac dominating the whole match. So Pac is still protected and Moxley wins.



Taroostyles said:


> One of the best episodes yet top to bottom
> 
> 
> Opening 4 way tag was spectacular. One of the best Dynamite matches yet
> ...



Yeah it was a strong show. With good matches and fun angles. I loved Moxley/Guevara and Pac/Darby matches. The attack on Moxley by Inner Circle was cool. While they had great build up for Moxley/Pac main event next week.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

imthegame19 said:


> Records reset. Since Moxley didn't get his title shot in 2019. I think he had to earn shot again.
> 
> 
> I guess it's possible that Pac could win and they do title match on Dynamite on January 29th or February 5th Dynamite. But after next week's show.
> ...



I think exactly the same!
Plus they need to book a big show for the February 19th in Atlanta. They already booked Cody's cage match.

I can really imagine a no DQ, or time limit contest for next week, leading to a 3 way that Pac will lose against Jericho. 
Mox will pretend CJ didn't beat him leading for the one on one for Revolution.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

imthegame19 said:


> Records reset. Since Moxley didn't get his title shot in 2019. I think he had to earn shot again.


That's really stupid and another reason that records are a bad idea. The story being disjointed is fair criticism. I have not been following each nook and cranny, so I was unaware of that detail. It's definitely distracting to insult the viewers paying more attention.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great Dynamite this week


love car crash wrestling, so i loved the 4-way tag. Didn’t think Kenny / Hangman were going to win
skipped the women’s match, from what I saw Kris looked good
Loved Mox / Sammy - Sammy is in the top 5 in the rankings. Logical he’ll have some good spots with Mox and make it competitive. He’s really growing on me - the kid is good
The fuckery of the DDP match was fun / not for every week, but had its place
Darby / Pac was MOTN. These guys can go. Crowd loves Darby. Pac is good on the mic too. Just two legit guys

real good show - 8.5/10 for me


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Records reset. Since Moxley didn't get his title shot in 2019. I think he had to earn shot again.


Interesting thing about that is - when a wrestler comes out, they show his 2020 record and overall AEW record. So... they kinda matter. I mean, yes, I knew they reset records, but then they needed to have #1 contender face the champion at the end of the year, so #1 contender will get a title shot he deserves. But they won't do that, because they want Moxley vs Jericho on PPV, and it's the right thing to do, so in the end it's a minor thing. But I don't like that we had Moxley vs PAC last year end in a no contest only because they wanted to save the finish until their next feud, but now Mox is gonna just beat Pac, so what's the point of that previous non-finish match. 

I just think there's plenty of stuff they could do with Jericho and Moxley to fill TV time. These guys are extremely talented performers, they can tear the house down with segments. You can have Moxley chase Inner Circle guys and take them 1 by 1, you know like Austin did with DX one time, similar to that. You could have segments with Jericho visibly doubting himself, because IC is taken out and nobody can protect him. That's a pretty cool character moment. But instead we're stuck in a filler match that we know Moxley is winning, and Pac is losing, and it won't accomplish anything. 

I'm not really complaining, I just want something more entertaining, that's all it is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RBrooks said:


> I don't understand, why we need a #1 contenders match, they've told us for weeks that Moxley is #1, and now we're suddenly having this match? That makes no sense, and not 1 person in the world believes that PAC is beating Moxley in this situation. Of course they could do some shenanigans and postpone Moxley vs Jericho, but PAC vs Jericho is something no one wants to see, because that's so random.


They call anybody who is at the top of the rankings the current ‘number 1 contender’ - been doing it since day 1

if Pac beats Mox, he’s the number 1 contender


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Likes:


aftermath of the tag match with Hangman, drunken Hangman as well very entertaining
aftermatch to the Mox match
Cody promo (although I dont understand why right after that they show MJF in the back, so why not come out?)
Mox Snake, give him a riffle


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

For me, that's the best Dynamite so far.

First match (8-man tag):

- Character development exceptional.

Hangman: Cool, relatable, realistic and mature non-verbal storytelling. I'm looking forward to seeing Hangman's long-term championship arc, which is the first time I said to myself I'm expecting to follow these stories for the long haul. Don't be an obnoxious drunk, though, that was a very cheesy glimpse that felt like high school acting and will spoil his character if he's not believable with it.

Kenny: Feels like the clear star of the show to me now. He's laying low, but doing a tonne of character work without the mic. Don't zoom in on his facials, though - he plays to the fan at the top of the aisle. His gentlemanly arbitrator stuff might look weak if overdone. And long-term, I think he's secretly working for Dark Order right now and his job is to recruit Page. His snap dragon suplex is insane... I just can't buy it ever since a Lucha Bro no-sold it completely by somersaulting immediately after, so clearly it doesn't hurt. Kenny needs to protect his moveset.

Bucks: Great, realistic character psychology with Page, great start to the match... but zero in-ring psychology later. They look choreographed, gratuitous flips, no-sell everything so it feels like there's no pain in their matches, which makes me feel I'm watching a circus act. I'm not trolling or joking when I say their no-selling style could be AEW's downfall. It only generates a shock reaction because they've broken pre-established rules of wrestling moves, so there's a moment of shock and wow when you first see your expectations broken, but what happens when you've killed the credibility of all your moves and expectations adjust?

Santana (?): Looks decent
Ortiz: Looks fat with low credibility in a fight. How is this guy rubbing shoulders with Chris Jericho?
QT: Looks legit, but who is he?
Best Friends: meh. Generic flippity CAWs with CAW names.
Cassidy: Legend in the making, everything he does looks cool. Very over with me.


Sammy Guevara vs Moxley:
Sammy G is Ric Flair-like in his ability to make you want to see him get beat up during a match. Needs more size to justify dominating early in most matches to build up that untouchable cockiness vibe so it means more when he gets his comeuppance in the second half. Brightest young star in wrestling if his looks hold up.

Women's match: Fast-forward, but I like Statlander's gimmick. She really reminds me of early Undertaker (Yes, I was there for that). They should kayfabe her alien traits for special matches at PPVs where she's invincible. She‘s only benefit from studying early Undertaker's character, she's even got the same stare.

Cody is a great character, and the whippings will be entertaining. His use of the word heel did make me wonder if he's secretly been talking to Russo. I tend to think the answer is probably yes.

I really hope he's faking all of this and soon turns into a greedy, authoritative, dictator of kings who represents all the evils of American Capitalism and thus justifying his lifelong gimmick name of "American Nightmare". Cody's youthful exuberance right now reflects any start-up company in America. As he grows more powerful and takes over more of the world, his morals change. He then becomes the American Nightmare we all knew was coming. And that's when he books himself to win the title just like that. I'm looking forward to _that_ Cody. Babyface Cody feels fake to me, which I think/hope is all part of the plan.


Radom tag match: I forget what happened. Dustin was there. I can't remember anything else, but I was multi-tasking a little at the time so maybe that's my fault.

Edit: oh yes, DDP was here. Enjoyed everything he did, including the dive off the top. Carries himself like a star. Way too many choreographed flips by the other randoms in the match though.

PAC vs Allin: Completely random, meaningless, pointless match - so I didn't watch. The post-match interview was cringey how Tony cut PAC off to go backstage... great job making PAC look subservient to an old man! Geez. He's a great character though.

The Moxley ending felt pretty phoney, like Stone Cold on a TNA budget. Sigh.

Overall, I enjoyed a majority of this show and only fast-forwarded about 30%, which is a record for me with AEW and better than any Raw/SD I've seen in months. I did notice a few production issues, but just because I noticed them doesn’t mean they detracted from my viewing. There’s a bit of nit-picking going on.

Sid enote: Was the Jurassic Express on this show and I missed it?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RBrooks said:


> Interesting thing about that is - when a wrestler comes out, they show his 2020 record and overall AEW record. So... they kinda matter. I mean, yes, I knew they reset records, but then they needed to have #1 contender face the champion at the end of the year, so #1 contender will get a title shot he deserves. But they won't do that, because they want Moxley vs Jericho on PPV, and it's the right thing to do, so in the end it's a minor thing. But I don't like that we had Moxley vs PAC last year end in a no contest only because they wanted to save the finish until their next feud, but now Mox is gonna just beat Pac, so what's the point of that previous non-finish match.
> 
> I just think there's plenty of stuff they could do with Jericho and Moxley to fill TV time. These guys are extremely talented performers, they can tear the house down with segments. You can have Moxley chase Inner Circle guys and take them 1 by 1, you know like Austin did with DX one time, similar to that. You could have segments with Jericho visibly doubting himself, because IC is taken out and nobody can protect him. That's a pretty cool character moment. But instead we're stuck in a filler match that we know Moxley is winning, and Pac is losing, and it won't accomplish anything.
> 
> I'm not really complaining, I just want something more entertaining, that's all it is.


They could have been saving the draw until the next Moxley/Pac feud. Then changed plans after all the new talent coming in. Or maybe the plan for the draw was always to use for these Bash at the Beach show.


AEW trying to be fair with the best guys and winners getting the spots. So I think they are trying to prove Moxley the best and biggest threat to Jericho. So it gives match such a big fight feel. They will have 5 weeks of tv to do Mox vs Inner Circle stuff still after the match. I think they did great job stacking odds against Moxley this week. While giving him eye injury to make people think he won't win and it will be a swerve.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Great start, great middle and great end! Again, enjoyable to watch with a good mixture of in-ring action, story telling and promo that is coherent. My favourite moment (amongst others) was Cody's promo:

_"and he clings to this minute internet fame from these old timers and these veterans, who bolster him up and said MJF is a real true old school heel; less is more with MJF but to steal a phrase from my friend Kevin, your not old school! You are lazy! Less is more because you are incapable of more, so when it comes to your stipulations on the cage match...I accept"_

Well written and delivered.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

What an absolutely beauty of a show. One of the, if not the best episodes to date. Two excellent matches with the opener all action and the crowd eating it all up and the main event being more of a storytelling match of perseverance meeting its match in an awesome ass kicker. Then we had the DDP comeback match that was just about perfect other than the production botch of the finish, and even then that kind of out of nowhere finish makes sense for a spoiler like MJF. He is already a star in the making but he's going to be a mega star. Just so much charisma, ability, and understanding. Those bumps in the match: the one off the turnbuckle and the other off the destroyer were so fucking money. The troll t-shirt. Just great shit. Air DDP! He looked good even if the Diamond Cutter didn't have the bang it used to, he's 63 years old. And we got a callback to the Dusty/Road Warriors spike angle. AAARRRRRRR! (And Sammy hitting on Sterger, another great heel). Hell ya. And the draw between Mox and Pac looks like it was part of a long-term plan. Awesome! And they're hyping a match on TV a month in advance in addition to doing a great job of building up next week's cruise show.

However, this Brandi shit... It just puts a damper on the whole show. Listen to the crowd prior to that match and then after. During it, you could hear a fuckin' mouse fart. Just awful. STAAAHP, PLEASE. And holy hell that "lifeguard" with the built-in flotation devices... Way too over the top.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEW are hitting their stride man. The show was fantastically booked, well balanced, exciting from start to end. Incredibly well paced.
More like this guys!!!!!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LongPig666 said:


> Great start, great middle and great end! Again, enjoyable to watch with a good mixture of in-ring action, story telling and promo that is coherent. My favourite moment (amongst others) was Cody's promo:
> 
> _"and he clings to this minute internet fame from these old timers and these veterans, who bolster him up and said MJF is a real true old school heel; less is more with MJF but to steal a phrase from my friend Kevin, your not old school! You are lazy! Less is more because you are incapable of more, so when it comes to your stipulations on the cage match...I accept"_
> 
> Well written and delivered.


That reads absolutely awfully. Why bring up the inside terms? Just silly.


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

Sammy is going to be something special. Considering how Mox has been running through guys that was a really impressive showing for Sammy.

I really like the slow burn with the inevitable Hangman heel turn. Considering the Hangman nickname I hope they do something slightly dark with him (mix of Undertaker and Stone Cold when he first started using the Stone Cold concept - pre King of the Ring).


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

JJKING13 said:


> Sammy is going to be something special. Considering how Mox has been running through guys that was a really impressive showing for Sammy.
> 
> I really like the slow burn with the inevitable Hangman heel turn. Considering the Hangman nickname I hope they do something slightly dark with him (mix of Undertaker and Stone Cold when he first started using the Stone Cold concept - pre King of the Ring).


I thought they were going with the drunk cowboy gimmick. When he inevitably smashes a beer bottle over Omegas head, we really will be witnessing history.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Man some great points in this thread. Awesome reading. Someone mentioned Omega as the leader of the Dark Order and now my mind is officially blown. So much better than Matt Hardy.

I also agree with the poster that’s said Cody is talking to Russo. I believe you can see it in the quality of the transitions. It is a noticeable difference.

Great job AEW. Top 5 Dynamite so far.


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

optikk sucks said:


> I thought they were going with the drunk cowboy gimmick. When he inevitably smashes a beer bottle over Omegas head, we really will be witnessing history.


Looks they are, hopefully, going with the eternally pissed off bad ass cowboy angle. Hangman has Magnum TA written all over him. A good heel turn will make him a better face and face of the company down the line.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

JJKING13 said:


> Looks they are, hopefully, going with the eternally pissed off bad ass cowboy angle. Hangman has Magnum TA written all over him. A good heel turn will make him a better face and face of the company down the line.


Yea for sure. What I don’t want is genuinely drunk, like James Storm. The guy was a mess by the end of the Beer Money run lol.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

The Wood said:


> That reads absolutely awfully. Why bring up the inside terms? Just silly.


You really are struggling now aren't you?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

What IMO makes this episode really special is each match had a storyline attached, or an endgame.


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

No lie. It was a spot where Hangman was going to the corner to sit up for that running shooting star press and for some reason I thought he was going to clothesline omega and turn right there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> I thought they were going with the drunk cowboy gimmick. When he inevitably smashes a beer bottle over Omegas head, we really will be witnessing history.


Don't you think the beer bottle being smashed over the head is a bit cliched? I would like them to have Page throw a fans cup of alcohol in Omega's face. They set something like that to happen tonight with Omega taking the booze away from Page and Page just getting another one. 

It would fit more organically.

If they do the bottle smash I won't bitch about it.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

This company kinda lacks an identity right now. Doesnt feel like it knows what it wants to be.

I think when it finds it things will improve. It just feels like one big clusterfuck to me personally.

Fueds start and end way too often with no resolution and the storylines are all over the place.

Its like a 9 year old became booker and went wild. Cody has no clue what he's doing which is a shock to me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Don't you think the beer bottle being smashed over the head is a bit cliched? I would like them to have Page throw a fans cup of alcohol in Omega's face. They set something like that to happen tonight with Omega taking the booze away from Page and Page just getting another one.
> 
> It would fit more organically.
> 
> If they do the bottle smash I won't bitch about it.


Maybe take it a step further, Page no shows a title defence, Omega attempts to defend it on his own. After, Omega finds Page in a bar. They have a bar brawl.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I want Hangman to drunkily fall around, Kenny get real pissed, shouts at him and stuff

turns around to walk away

suddenly, Hangman straightens up, stares daggers at him. Not drunk at all.

smashes him from behind

the Dark Horse rides ????


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great show. I skipped the womens tag, so I was pleased with pretty much everything here lol.
I mean, SCU are still doing nothing and Riho is nowhere to be seen... but yeah. The show was really good.

PAC/Darby was fantastic. PAC is on another level, so so good.. Darby continues to have great TV matches. Can't wait to Mox/PAC.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> For me, that's the best Dynamite so far.
> 
> First match (8-man tag):
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Here is what Meltzer said this morning about what happened when the Elite were in the ring...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, I'd agree that this was probably the best Dynamite show. Really going from strength to strength this year.

Aesthetics helped it feel different too.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Here is what Meltzer said this morning about what happened when the Elite were in the ring...
> 
> View attachment 82124


To add to this: BASH AT THE BEACH Trademark Application of Cody Runnels - Serial Number 88344260 :: Justia Trademarks
the trademark was refused, obviously.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

A top top episode


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Here is what Meltzer said this morning about what happened when the Elite were in the ring...
> 
> View attachment 82124


If they didn't secure rights fully and still did it that's stupid.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

I honestly never


optikk sucks said:


> To add to this: BASH AT THE BEACH Trademark Application of Cody Runnels - Serial Number 88344260 :: Justia Trademarks
> the trademark was refused, obviously.


I honestly never knew, or even thought about looking into, that you could look up trademark verdicts. Now I know what I am doing with my time at work tonight lol


RapShepard said:


> If they didn't secure rights fully and still did it that's stupid.


Exactly what I was thinking. I did not realize they were denied the copyright. This should be fun to watch.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I enjoyed the show overall. Their best yet? In my opinion, far from it. I can't call it the best when you have stuff like that women's tag on there. But for sure a step up from last week.

I usually like to give some more in depth thoughts, and maybe I will later, but I will say that I really enjoyed the 4 way tag to open the show, as well as the angle at the end to close with Mox and PAC. I still think this whole thing with DDP has made Butcher and Blade look like complete chumps, but I loved DDP's stuff in his match tonight.

The Nightmare Collective has to go. And lastly with Cody's promo, I'm hot and cold on it. He always delivers his promos very well, but I really don't care for the insider terms content of it, mostly because it just felt out of place in this scenario. In all honesty, during this whole Cody vs. MJF feud, while they have delivered their promos well, I can't really say I've cared for the content of them. I'm just not as invested as I feel I should be in this feud. It's missing a spark.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> The Nightmare Collective has to go. And lastly with Cody's promo, I'm hot and cold on it. He always delivers his promos very well, but I really don't care for the insider terms content of it, mostly because it just felt out of place in this scenario. In all honesty, during this whole Cody vs. MJF feud, while they have delivered their promos well, I can't really say I've cared for the content of them. I'm just not as invested as I feel I should be in this feud. It's missing a spark.


I feel like it's down to the turn wasn't really earned yet and the build has dragged out pretty slow.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Bloody Warpath said:


> I honestly never knew, or even thought about looking into, that you could look up trademark verdicts. Now I know what I am doing with my time at work tonight lol


?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Decent episode. Better than last weeks for sure.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Just got a chance to watch the show. The show was pretty awesome.

The first tag-match was good, a little too choreographed in certain areas, AEW seems to be trying some indy things that work great when you're there in person. But don't look great on tv, like that suplex spot, in person with some beer I bet it's fantastic. But on national television - looks corny. Overall though, I loved the storytelling in that match, and Page / Omega winning was the right choice for their storyline. They probably win the titles and possibly fued with the Bucks, namely, page vs The Bucks.

Page's drunken storyline is great, loving every bit of it, can tell he still loves the elite but is increasingly frustrated with them.
Santana and Ortiz don't need the titles right now since they're jericho's henchmen, so, I don't mind them not getting a shot just yet. They need to soon, though, and possibly win. Depending on where this tag team championship storyline goes.

Cody with his promos man... he just delivers every single time. It wasn't his best, but it's always good, I enjoyed this segment and it did what it needed to do.

Also, Cody both Elevated MJF while also tearing him down (to add tension), which is something missing a lot of the time. People just tear people down in promos anymore - building up your opposition is important - what if you lose?

Sammy Guevara and MJF are the best things in wrestling right now. Both are fucking hilarious and both are assholes. However, they're somehow, both different assholes. Love them both

Sammy looked really good against Mox and Mox looked like a legit star as always. Obviously the right the right winner here.

The after match thing with the stabbing eyeball was just silly imo. If there was blood - it'd be great, just give them a blood pack, for god sakes. That was pretty bad.... especially when he was acting like his entire eye was gouged out, the ref and med staff was acting like they were looking at a gunshot wound, and there's not a drop of blood... (more on this later) overall though a great segment. Would have been legendary with blood.

Oh boy that tag-team match... put two of your best female wrestlers on one side and two very green and unproven wrestlers on the other side and what do you get? A really awkward match. I couldn't finish this, it does look like it picked up through out, but this was a very very long match. I skipped most of it and near the end I was like "are we still going?"

The right team won, brandi doesn't lose momentum, _sigh_ not a good match. But I won't tear it down too much ig. 

DDP is in better shape now than I'll ever be. DDPYoga got the best advertisement. 

MJF and BBB vs DDP, QT, and Dustin was a pretty good match. MJF is getting better in the ring for sure but they're certainly hiding his weaknesses putting him in a tag match which is brilliant.

DDP looks like a star still, BBB is uninteresting and really need to start grabbing some pinfalls themselves, they had a terrible debut and then started off losing. Sad - no one cares about them right now.

Dustin is a god, and QT marshall is still very over with the crowd. I wonder what his legacy in AEW will be? Overall it was a good match and did what it needed to do, MJF is a fucking star.

Pac vs Darby was a fantastic match and had the right winner. I can't wait until Darby starts getting some wins, he's a scrappy fellow who just falls short of wins, when he starts gathering them he'll be red fucking hot. 

The promo with Pac vs Mox at the end started off cringewory considering now the towel and mox's face is covered in blood. Maybe the blood pack didn't go off earlier? But that just seemed silly. No blood earlier when he was on screen for almost 5 minutes screaming about his eye - and all of a sudden now there was apparently a ton of blood? Sorry, AEW, that was a miss but it's a minor gripe.

Mox sold his match with Pac beautifully and next week is looking incredibly stacked once again. Jesus christ this show is good. Outside of the women stuff this show was very good top to bottom. I give it a B+


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Last night was a happy improvement from last week. Not much I can say that was bad. Even the women's stuff was better, although that's hardly an achievement given how much last week stunk. They need to do something about the title though.

Great segment with Moxley and the Inner Circle.

And man oh man, MJF is a national treasure. So damn entertaining.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

MJF
Hangman 
Sammy
Are the home grown stars that AEW needs pretty exciting that trio right now.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> MJF
> Hangman
> Sammy
> Are the home grown stars that AEW needs pretty exciting that trio right now.


They are not stars with the exception mjf


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wasn't my favorite dynamite. I absolutely HATEEEEEEE 4-way tags that aren't elimination style. Just don't have the tag in, tag out rule..and make it the first team to get a pinfall/submission, in the ring...that's it. I just hate that stip so much.

I was sooooo frustrated that they didn't play Moxley's theme when he came out of the car. I would've also liked Moxley out smarting the inner circle when the lights came back on. Have Jericho get the upper hand on the cruise


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Man some great points in this thread. Awesome reading. Someone mentioned Omega as the leader of the Dark Order and now my mind is officially blown. So much better than Matt Hardy.
> 
> I also agree with the poster that’s said Cody is talking to Russo. I believe you can see it in the quality of the transitions. It is a noticeable difference.
> 
> Great job AEW. Top 5 Dynamite so far.


No way would that be Russo. If anyone is talking to Russo, it’s The Bucks with the shitty tag division character stuff. 



LongPig666 said:


> You really are struggling now aren't you?


Not at all. You don’t need to mention the phrase “old-school heel” on TV. What does that even mean? It’s as cringey as when WWE does shoot programs. “This is Paul talking.” Fuck, maybe they are talking to Russo? That isn’t good.

Also, if they used Bash at the Beach when the trademark was denied, they are FUCKING STUPID. All of them. No sympathy.

I think people forget the headaches lawsuits caused in WCW. It wasn’t the chief reason, but it was a major contributor to why Turner wanted to get the fuck rid of WCW.

Honestly, WWE could probably sue TNT for putting the crap on the air too, which is not going to be good for the relationship. If there is anyone still there from 2001, they’re probably going to say “not this shit AGAIN!”

Looked to be a good week for AEW, but they can’t help but do something fucking stupid to ruin it.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

NGL, love the vaporwave-esque aesthetic.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Great episode. Significantly better than last weeks. 

The only thing I have a big issue with right now is the women's division. 

That Mel girl actually made Brandi look decent by comparison. Do awful.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Couple of questions. Mjf is really green? I haven't looked up any of his matches and only know about him due to AEW. I understand he was in mlw. I was wondering why he hasn't wrestled much on tv. 

My last question is what is going on with Hager? Can he not wrestle due to Belletor?


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

kingfrass44 said:


> They are not stars with the exception mjf


Also not “home grown”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally watched bash. So when do you guys predict Hangman will turn heel? I think its going to be really good and i think big things will come from this guy .

As always darby allan has great potential to. He knows how to tell a story during a match and sell and connect with fans.hopefully he stick's around long enough before fully switching to film and tv making

First steel cage for a weekly show seems stupid and down plays the concept
I understand they need to push tickets since they decided to go to such a big ass venue but the cage match should be at revolution and vs mjf
Yes the dark order has had some bad moments but mostly in the ring. So they should change that aspect, the the mystery video packages are good.

Bash episode was good and good crowd. As the trend of trying to create a more old school feel happens every couple weeks


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Seems like the show is getting its footing. Good to see.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Total sidenote -but that hold / lock that Hagar had the lifeless Mox hanging in looked real badass.

i love how he switches from quiet to rage monster


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Just personally for me the only people I don't miss are


Omega
Moxley
Pac
Lucha Bros
Jericho of course
Hangman I'm warming more and more to
Cody - goes up and down for me a little
MJF

Everyone else I just don't have the time for. But the above is a pretty good list and showing they're doing good stuff, amongst some bad.


Count me in on cringing at Cody's insider 'heel' terms about MJF in his promo. That's exactly the sort of stuff I want AEW to stay away from. It's a zero sum game. Where do you draw the line on insider stuff before it ruins angles and exposes the business? Because that sort of talk will get you there soon. What's MJF going to come back with? "I'm going to 'work' these belt shots all over you!"

It doesn't strengthen the angle one bit, and it actually risks hurting MJF's heat.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> I was sooooo frustrated that they didn't play Moxley's theme when he came out of the car. I would've also liked Moxley out smarting the inner circle when the lights came back on. Have Jericho get the upper hand on the cruise


That's another Russo sign, because if that was real, why would his music suddenly hit? Who is sitting there getting his music ready in that situation?

Just noticing a few little things here and there, it's definitely not the whole show or anything. Could be a coincidence, but the timing makes sense.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> That's another Russo sign, because if that was real, why would his music suddenly hit? Who is sitting there getting his music ready in that situation?


because he was due to come out anyways..... or why wouldnt his music hit before he came out in the car. it's not like this was an impomptu appearance or anything.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

IronMan8 said:


> That's another Russo sign, because if that was real, why would his music suddenly hit? Who is sitting there getting his music ready in that situation?


I took it that they thought the engine revving would have been louder. Who knows, first thing I thought when the car came out.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

domotime2 said:


> because he was due to come out anyways..... or why wouldnt his music hit before he came out in the car. it's not like this was an impomptu appearance or anything.


It was supposed to be an impromptu appearance that was not on the running sheet, so by not playing the music, it's playing into the idea that it might be real. It's something Russo always criticises WWE for, but other writers have the same idea. Just throwing it out there! Anyone know what happened after the free advice tweet expired?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> MJF
> Hangman
> Sammy
> Are the home grown stars that AEW needs pretty exciting that trio right now.


All 3 are excellent with great upside.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Time for my positives VS negatives. I've heard good things so this should be pretty positive, right?

Girls in bikinis. Can't hate that
Jobber entrances? Omega and Hangman should have had least had their entrance shown on tv.
The referee allowing whatever the wrestlers want to happen is just starting to seem unprofessional at this point.
Fuck that suplex spot looks so stupid..
I like OC though and that kip up is impressive
The right team won. You can see where this is leading. They will win the titles and Hangman will turn when they lose them
DDP stretching. What the fuck? Even if it wasn't cringey, it went on way too long,
Cody with another good promo.
Janella is a dork. He looks like shit.
The Nightmare Collective get an entire negative before the match even starts
This match is embarrassingly bad. Hikaru Shida deserves so much better than this. Can we start talking about how AEW doesn't listen to the fans? This has gone on way too long. No, we are just ignorant..
#DarkOrder vignettes are always good
What was up with Justin Roberts intro of Sammy Guevara's? Sounded like he didn't care.
Mox left the keys in the car. The Inner Circle could easily steal it back
Ahh, Sammy should have had a hot start, made a cocky mistake and been beaten quickly. Their attempts to build certain people are making their already built stars look bad. This is worse than 50/50 booking
Lights out again?
Jericho is the GOAT.
"ox is wld m"- Chris Jericho, 2020
"Matthew Jacob Freidman"- Jim Ross, 2020. Come on man
Why does QT Marshall get an entrance but none of the tag teams do?
That match definitely happened..
Kenny really lacks charisma.
MJF is an amazing heel. He's fun to hate and over the top.
PAC is great
Darby's adrenalyn rush does not look good
Really good match. PAC makes all of his flips mean something. Darby took the beating well
Mox and PAC is going to be so good
Positives- 10/27
Negatives- 17/27

Granted, there was a lot of insignificant dumb shit on this list. Mistakes like JR calling MJF the wrong name and the audio still fucking up. But so many of these things are easily fixed, why are they not getting fixed? I enjoyed the last hour a lot but that first hour lets them down. Much better show this week


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I liked the show, it was definitely better than last weeks one. The crowd was dead for some reason, especially in the main event. And scored good rating too, so win-win. 

Positives: 

Liked all the Mox stuff. Although why did they forget his entrance music, lol?
Really into the Page-Omega storyline. They take their time with it, and it's flowing well. Good stuff.
Darby is insane dude, but I'm totally into his act. He's a good special attraction on the show. Pac vs Darby was great.
DDP is in tremendous shape. Cool visual of him getting that Diamond Cutter on MJF. The guy didn't have a match in 16 years or so, imagine that. Holly shit. That DDPY works (as if that was in any doubt). I wouldn't mind seeing more of him sometimes.
Thank god Darc Order is back to just doing skits for the time being.

Negatives: 

I might have missed it, but... did they just drop Pac vs Omega? Omega never got his revenge on Pac after weeks of torturing Nakazawa. He never saved him, he never bothered, and now Pac himself basically says fuck that rematch, I can just beat Darby and move to the top. That makes little to no sense.
Cody, man. I really started to like him last year, but he makes it hard. I hate when wrestlers drop "heel" or "babyface" terms on TV, absolutely hate it. My wife doesn't know about all the insider shit, and when something like that happens I have to explain it to her, and then it hits me - casual viewer doesn't know, nor does he CARE about all that. Why do they have to do it? It just pisses me off and takes me out of the moment for the remainder of the segment.
Also, why the hell would you agree to that ridiculous whipping stipulation? It's embarrassing. No rational man with a shred of self-respect would do that. Cody deserves the humiliation he will get. That's why I think he's a bad babyface. I'm surprised people overlook this. It's hard to like him now, I can't relate to the things he does - last week he didn't come to save DDP, and now he agrees to that absolute troll bullshit stip? Fuck that, man. Just make the match, you're his goddamn boss. Or torture him instead, attack him with the hammer backstage or smth and make him want to beat your ass. Just... bad stuff, sorry. This feud is disappointing. Cody's promos are okay, but MJF just buries him every single time, and then Cody agrees to his bullshit stipulations. He said that he's in MJF's head... well, that's not gonna cut it Cody, you need to prove it and do something about it.
PAC had a bad day production-wise. First they outright cut his backstage segment right before he slammed that skateboard, then Tony just cuts him off in the end, like a geek. Like - you don't matter, sorry, let's go and see what Moxley is doing. Minor thing, but made him look bad.
I skip all the women stuff, so I don't know if Brandy Rhodes act sucked this time or not, I've long past the point of caring.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

sweepdaleg said:


> Couple of questions. Mjf is really green? I haven't looked up any of his matches and only know about him due to AEW. I understand he was in mlw. I was wondering why he hasn't wrestled much on tv.
> 
> My last question is what is going on with Hager? Can he not wrestle due to Belletor?


MJF needs to go back and watch some Big Boss Man matches. He didn't move around quick but everything he did had a purpose and emphasized the fact he was a bad fucking dude. He has plenty of time though


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RBrooks said:


> I liked the show, it was definitely better than last weeks one. The crowd was dead for some reason, especially in the main event. And scored good rating too, so win-win.
> 
> Positives:
> 
> ...


Pac and Omega stuff isn't dropped. Both guys were busy doing other stuff last week and probably next week. That's how AEW buys time between the ppvs.


Expect rematch to officially be announced for Revolution on January 29th show and there feud to actually start.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Pac and Omega stuff isn't dropped. Both guys were busy doing other stuff last week and probably next week. That's how AEW buys time between the ppvs.
> 
> Expect rematch to officially be announced for Revolution on January 29th show and there feud to actually start.


I was under the impression that by the time of the PPV Omega will already feud with Page, not Pac. If that's not the direction, that's fine, but I thought it just makes Kenny look like a bad friend - he's never there when Pac rapes Nakazawa, he's never bothered to give an answer to Pac, and Pac himself even moved on. Just thought it was a bit weird.


----------



## Patrick Mercier (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm expecting somehow Pac to cost Kenny & Hangman the tag title match vs SCU next week by targeting Nakazawa again, leading to something akin to what lead to the Mega-Powers implosion on Saturday Night Main Event with Omega leaving to take care of Pac and Hangman having to fight SCU alone. They could easily drag Hangman's eventual turn on Omega at Revolution with Hangman costing Kenny the match vs Pac.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217619448351293440
What a great aesthetic.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

IronMan8 said:


> That's another Russo sign, because if that was real, why would his music suddenly hit? Who is sitting there getting his music ready in that situation?
> 
> Just noticing a few little things here and there, it's definitely not the whole show or anything. Could be a coincidence, but the timing makes sense.


What do you mean? That’s a sign it ISN’T Russo. His stuff never had attention to detail. He basically invented the trope of the magic theme in wresting.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RBrooks said:


> I was under the impression that by the time of the PPV Omega will already feud with Page, not Pac. If that's not the direction, that's fine, but I thought it just makes Kenny look like a bad friend - he's never there when Pac rapes Nakazawa, he's never bothered to give an answer to Pac, and Pac himself even moved on. Just thought it was a bit weird.


AEW doesn't rush stuff like that. After next week show it's only 5 weeks to ppv. They already went 2 months with Pac wanting his rematch. They would have done it at one of these shows. If they were gonna do it before ppv IMO. I expect Page to turn at Revolution with him and Omega feuding for Double Or Nothing. 


I wouldn't be surprised if Pac cost Omega/Page tag titles next week. I can see Pac coming om screen during the match and actually beating up and hurting Nakazawa this time. Instead of kidnapping mind games stuff. 


Kenny leaves the match and runs to the back to save Nakazawa. Leaving Page in match alone and he loses Then Omega returns favor distracting Pac at the end of the show. After Pac taking advantage of Moxley injury and looks like he might have the match won. That way they protect Pac in defeat to Moxley. While get Pac/Omega feud more heated and add more layers to Page/Omega stuff.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

imthegame19 said:


> AEW doesn't rush stuff like that. After next week show it's only 5 weeks to ppv. They already went 2 months with Pac wanting his rematch. They would have done it at one of these shows. If they were gonna do it before ppv IMO. I expect Page to turn at Revolution with him and Omega feuding for Double Or Nothing.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Pac cost Omega/Page tag titles next week. I can see Pac coming om screen during the match and actually beating up and hurting Nakazawa this time. Instead of kidnapping mind games stuff.
> ...


They don’t rush stuff like? They haven’t been on the air for a year and they’re already turning a top babyface and splitting up a tag team. That’s also a very conventional WWE set-up.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Pac not worrying about Kenny when he can get a world title shot makes sense


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> That's another Russo sign, because if that was real, why would his music suddenly hit? Who is sitting there getting his music ready in that situation?
> 
> Just noticing a few little things here and there, it's definitely not the whole show or anything. Could be a coincidence, but the timing makes sense.


How have we’ve gone from ‘Russo says WWE owns AEW’ to ‘Russo is consulting with them’

there is no way he’s on the payroll 

how do i know? Simple

the Young Bucks, Cody and Kenny’s trust in their own abilities are big. They all have healthy egos.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MJF said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217619448351293440
> What a great aesthetic.


Seems pretty full


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Man, what would happen if they threw a wrench in everything we think is going to happen and have Omega and Page win the tag belts? They could drag Hangman's turn for a little while longer. SCU has only had the belts for 7 weeks yet it feels like forever. If Kenny and Page win they would have the belts for 5 weeks going into Revolution. It would be cool if Hangman turns during their title defense but they keep the belts. Then they could be feuding while still having to defend the titles. It could be an interesting wrinkle to the story.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Man, what would happen if they threw a wrench in everything we think is going to happen and have Omega and Page win the tag belts? They could drag Hangman's turn for a little while longer. SCU has only had the belts for 7 weeks yet it feels like forever. If Kenny and Page win they would have the belts for 5 weeks going into Revolution. It would be cool if Hangman turns during their title defense but they keep the belts. Then they could be feuding while still having to defend the titles. It could be an interesting wrinkle to the story.


Yeah I want them to win the belts and keep the slow burn Hangman thing going. I like the idea of them being a good team together but Hangman still on his cowboy shit.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Agreed they gotta slow pace the Hangman heel turn.

Right now it's probably my favorite story going.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Wood said:


> What do you mean? That’s a sign it ISN’T Russo. His stuff never had attention to detail. He basically invented the trope of the magic theme in wresting.


It’s interesting you think that, I guess since Corny views Russo as his polar opppsite he exaggerates on those opposites for comedic effect.

To show you what I mean, here are some Russo criticisms of AEW/WWE in recent years:

- AEW having two segments next to each other with people who are supposed to hate each other, e.g. MJF and Cody, meaning they’re crossing paths behind the curtain in between segments. They should split the segments up so it’s not obvious they’re walking past each other in Gorilla, so they’re not exposing it’s fake and that they don’t really hate each other.

- If the main event of a card has a defining spot (perhaps a crowd or table spot, an interference, a longer match, or even just being outside the ring, etc), why isn’t every other match on the card restricted from doing the same thing so it’ll be special when it happens later? E.g. If you’re really going to book a “fist fight” to main event Raw, then don’t let anyone else throw a punch all night until that match. Payoff the gimmick by ending the match with some kind of punch. If the heel is going over, make it a chained fist or brass knuckles.

- Raw’s opening promos: How do the wrestlers have the power to book their own matches on the mic every week? Don’t they already have a 3-hour card planned? Or are they leaving half the show blank for wrestlers to book themselves into? If that’s what we’re supposed to believe, why wouldn’t wrestlers just book themselves up the card?

- Lack of believable tough guys

- Flippity, floppity

- Babyfaces getting heat on heels

- Doesn’t feel real

- Heels aren’t heels, most of them are trying to be cool and pop the crowd or be liked on social media.

- If someone interfered the week before, why does the ref allow them to be ringside the following week?

- PAC/Omega: Why is Omega’s best friend (who?) sitting all alone in a corner in an empty AEW locker room facing a wall?

- If a babyface runs out to help his friend who is being beat down, why is his music ready? Does the wrestler himself press play before making the save?

- Who turns on the red light for Bray? Did he pay someone off on the back to let him do so? Is there a Bray Wyatt mole working inside WWE?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

IronMan8 said:


> It’s interesting you think that, I guess since Corny views Russo as his polar opppsite he exaggerates on those opposites for comedic effect.
> 
> To show you what I mean, here are some Russo criticisms of AEW/WWE in recent years:
> 
> ...


Russo can say that all he wants, his actual booking betrays him as a liar. Those believable tough guys like Russo and Arquette? Yeah...

Russo invented so many of those tropes, and had swerves all the time, with sworn enemies joining each other. He doesn’t actually believe in logic.

“What’s logic in a fake business, bro?”


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

IronMan8 said:


> It’s interesting you think that, I guess since Corny views Russo as his polar opppsite he exaggerates on those opposites for comedic effect.
> 
> To show you what I mean, here are some Russo criticisms of AEW/WWE in recent years:
> 
> ...


these are really good points. i think the first one is a big picky but the rest is spot on.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's wrestling, it's not made to be 100% logical.

I mean the most logical thing a champion could do is get DQ right after the bell ring and that way he can easily keep the belt, yet i never saw any wrestler do it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> It's wrestling, it's not made to be 100% logical.
> 
> I mean the most logical thing a champion could do is get DQ right after the bell ring and that way he can easily keep the belt, yet i never saw any wrestler do it


I think getting DQd in AEW would be easier said than done LOL


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I think getting DQd in AEW would be easier said than done LOL


Which, unfortunately, removes some of the 'champion advantage'. By not enforcing the rules, the refs have damn near handcuffed the story that a heel can tell during a match. Why manipulate the ref with a distraction to hit a low blow when you can just do it in front of the ref with no consequence?


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Time for my positives VS negatives. I've heard good things so this should be pretty positive, right?
> 
> Girls in bikinis. Can't hate that
> Jobber entrances? Omega and Hangman should have had least had their entrance shown on tv.
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I'm honestly starting to wonder if messing up all the time is JR's new "gimmick." I'm actually being serious, when he started messing up a lot calling NJPW people kept giving him a hard time and now I legit think he's just like "aww f*ck it, might as well ride this out..."


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JR’s always gotten names muddled. It’s not really important in the grand scheme of things. He’s the loveable grandfather who gets the kids’ names confused when he’s on the spot. It doesn’t make the kids love him any less, and people know exactly who he’s talking about.


----------



## Patrick Mercier (Nov 29, 2019)

Bloody Warpath said:


> Which, unfortunately, removes some of the 'champion advantage'. By not enforcing the rules, the refs have damn near handcuffed the story that a heel can tell during a match. Why manipulate the ref with a distraction to hit a low blow when you can just do it in front of the ref with no consequence?


That's not anything we weren't seeing back in the day with ECW. In fact, they seem to be largely inspired by the way ECW enforced rules and I wish they would've made it clear from day one.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> AEW doesn't rush stuff like that. After next week show it's only 5 weeks to ppv. They already went 2 months with Pac wanting his rematch. They would have done it at one of these shows. If they were gonna do it before ppv IMO. I expect Page to turn at Revolution with him and Omega feuding for Double Or Nothing.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Pac cost Omega/Page tag titles next week. I can see Pac coming om screen during the match and actually beating up and hurting Nakazawa this time. Instead of kidnapping mind games stuff.
> ...


I can see things going your way, but I don't know about Moxley beating Pac almost by accident. I mean yeah, he's injured, but if they really want to make him a bigger star than he is (and then NEED to, btw), he shouldn't get these random wins with help. Back in the day it didn't matter for Austin if he's injured, some guys would get the better of him sometimes, but in the end he steps into the ring and kills them. As much as I like Pac, he isn't the guy they should portray as someone who can beat Moxley, even with such advantage. Not yet, at least. People don't tune in to see who will win - Mox or Pac, people will tune in to expect to see Moxley beat Pac. If Moxley is going to lose to Jericho by thousands of interferences at Revolution - it's fine, Jericho is a star and Moxley is getting screwed, it's a good story. But don't take advantage of him against Pac... it's laughable, Pac isn't such a big name for Mox to sell for him so much. And actually, that's a problem with Jon Moxley's booking, I think. They make him sell too much for these people. It's fine against Darby, because they want to make Darby into someone bigger, but to sell 70% of the match to Trent, Janella, Guevarra... these are geeks, he sold too much, really too much for them. Especially in Sammy's case - this should've been a slow painful death for Sammy, instead they portrayed Moxley as almost someone who overcame the odds by beating him. I didn't like that. Moxley should've tortured him the whole match, but we didn't get that. 

Anyway, I digress. Yes, I understand that AEW doesn't rush stuff. Their PPVs are once in 3 months, it makes sense to stretch things out a bit. But, with this booking come new problems, such as I've mentioned - Kenny as a result just looks like a bad friend. Maybe they should've done things differently. I don't know, something like - Kenny could tell Pac to fuck off or promise him to give a rematch later, because there are a lot of things on his mind right now. And Pac could still attack Nakazawa, because he doesn't want to wait. Something like that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think they’ll be more like NJPW where the title changes hands on a DQ if the champion is at fault

the other way was always silly IMO


----------



## Patrick Mercier (Nov 29, 2019)

Never quite understood that rule, to be honest. I mean, when a storyline calls for it, it can bring something significant in the end but as a kid, the NWA rules with the automatic DQ for throwing an opponent over the top rule drove me absolutely nuts.


----------

